# What Do You Drive?



## DaFABRICATA

With the gas prices going up, I am wondering what people are driving and if they are changing their transportation habits such as riding a bike when possible or a Moped. I have not had a lisence for about 7 years now and am considering just writing it off completely. I live in a town/city where I can either walk or ride my bike to almost anything I need. I do own 2 cars and 4 motorcycles, but none ever get used. I find that riding my bike, I can make it across town almost as fast and depending on traffic, faster than in a car. Theres plenty of days that I remember back to the good 'ol times of cruzin around, doing burnouts and blastin the stereo. Oh how I miss those times! On the other hand, listining to my family/friends talk about gas and the other expenses with automobile ownership, I am feeling better about not driving. It also feels good knowing that I am not contributing to the problems at hand and saving pretty darn good money while in the process. I've considered selling my car, but it is already paid for and I like having it around "Just in Case" 

SO.......What do you drive?

I use my would be gas money on flaslights now:twothumbs

Heres my transportation.....







My Project Car: 1978 Chevette-----Codename: Ecovette

Full tube Chassis, 2008 Pontiac GXP Engine and Manuel Trans. 260 Turbocharged HP:twothumbs






Thats My neighbors yard:sigh:.....not mine

How often can you say, you're tuckin' 13"s


----------



## schrenz

Hey, I have never expected to see a good ol' Opel Kadett in the CPF .
A similar one had been my first car twenty years ago, now I'm driving its great granson an Opel Astra (sold in the USA as Saturn Astra,I believe).

But these old C-Kadetts are legendary cult-cars here in Germany, I'm missing it :candle:.

Beside this I've a semi-custom mountain-bike (low mountain-range here).

Best 
Jens


----------



## mechBgon

I have a '95 Dodge Caravan (V6 engine) that I use 1-2 times a week. Driven gently, it can get about 20mpg in the city. The rest of the time, I ride either my commuting bicycle or one of my other two bicycles, which don't need to be driven gently :devil:

I sometimes consider getting rid of the Caravan altogether. With the money I saved on car insurance, I could buy _lots_ of frozen pizzas  But as you say, it's paid for and sometimes useful, so I guess I'll wait 'til it nukes a transmission or something.


----------



## ttran97

Now, before you folks start hatin'....I just checked on Kelly Blue Book (kbb.com) and it's now only worth around $8,000.  I bought this brand new 8 years ago... :thumbsdow Oh well. At least it still looks good. 

Gas mileage isn't too bad...20 city, 30 highway....worse if the top is down, which it almost never is unless I'm impressing a date. :naughty:


And of course, upgraded the headlights and fog lights to HID's! Yay!


----------



## 270winchester

built both of my bikes from frame up myself, and the lights on the car as well.


----------



## Black Rose

2006 Chevy HHR LT with a 2.4L VVT Ecotec.

175HP, 28 MPIG City, 44 MPIG Highway


----------



## jtr1962

DaFABRICATA said:


> I have not had a lisence for about 7 years now and am considering just writing it off completely. I live in a town/city where I can either walk or ride my bike to almost anything I need.


I'm in pretty much the same boat. Bike can be faster than driving in many places here. Walking is convenient for a lot of my errands. The places I usually go which are too far to walk can be reached easier/faster by subway than by car. Never owned a car, never had a license. Fortunately I live in a place where it's more of a convenience than a necessity. I really feel for the people for whom that's not the case. If I had to have some sort of motorized transportation, I would own something like this.


----------



## 270winchester

Black Rose said:


> 2006 Chevy HHR LT with a 2.4L VVT Ecotec.
> 
> 175HP, 28 MPIG City, 44 MPIG Highway




a 2.4L engine car that gets 44mpg on the highway?

how does it work?

from Chevy's website:



> *ECOTEC 2.4L DOHC*
> HHR with five-speed manual transmission 20/28
> HHR with four-speed automatic transmission 22/28
> HHR Panel with five-speed manual transmission 20/29
> HHR Panel with four-speed automatic transmission 22/28


----------



## ttran97

jtr1962 said:


> I'm in pretty much the same boat. Bike can be faster than driving in many places here. Walking is convenient for a lot of my errands. The places I usually go which are too far to walk can be reached easier/faster by subway than by car. Never owned a car, never had a license. Fortunately I live in a place where it's more of a convenience than a necessity. I really feel for the people for whom that's not the case. If I had to have some sort of motorized transportation, I would own something like this.



Owning a car isn't purely about getting from point A to point B. There's the enthusiasm that comes with driving that many people just love. For me, it's the purest feeling of freedom that I can experience...cruising down the highway, listening to music, leaving the stress of the world behind.


----------



## Black Rose

270winchester said:


> a 2.4L engine car that gets 44mpg on the highway?
> 
> how does it work?


Those are MPIG numbers, not MPG numbers. 

The Imperial gallon is larger than US gallon.

Imperial gallon is 4.54 litres versus 3.78 litres for a US gallon.


----------



## 270winchester

aha. missed the "I" there.

now quick, convert that to liters per 100km!!! (jk)


----------



## Chronos

Our current stable consists of:

Epsom Green Range Rover (weekend/hiking/climbing toy)
Light Grey Cadillac SRX (family hauler)
Porsche Carrera (weekend/track toy)


----------



## 1wrx7

2003 Subaru WRX 2.0 turbo

Turbos really suck for gas mileage especially when I need to use at least 93 octane.

On the other hand..... turbo + AWD =


----------



## jasonck08

I drive a 125cc Yamaha SV Max scooter. It gets 70MPG city and my max MPG in the country (not highway because its illegal) was 103MPG. I run it on 95 octane. It is souped out and has some sweet neon blue decklights (my personal touch). I'll have to post pictures later...


----------



## orb

Nothing since I purchased a Spy 007 ......


----------



## jtr1962

ttran97 said:


> Owning a car isn't purely about getting from point A to point B. There's the enthusiasm that comes with driving that many people just love. For me, it's the purest feeling of freedom that I can experience...cruising down the highway, listening to music, leaving the stress of the world behind.


I pretty much get all that minus the music with cycling, at least if I ride when the streets are nearly empty. 25 mph on a bike feels like 100 mph in a car.

If you lived here you wouldn't consider driving as anything more than getting from point A to point B either. I like living in the city but it's not a place to be if you like driving. Driving around here with all the congestion and idiot drivers is about as far from fun it gets. I can understand the joy of blasting along an empty Interstate at 125 mph but that's neither legal nor reality. Driving in traffic and within the speed limits is frankly boring to me. Most of today's cars are half asleep until you pass 100 mph. I had a learner's permit once. I didn't bother continuing because a) I couldn't afford to drive b) The speed limits put me to sleep c) All the other drivers doing stupid things annoyed me d) It's too easy to end up dead or crippled no matter how good you drive

Worst thing we ever did IMO was make driving easy and affordable enough so most people could do it. That bought the traffic laws down to the skill level of the least common denominator. I'd say based on observations that most people _don't_ enjoy driving because they're not very good at it. Usually when people enjoy doing something they try to do it well.

I personally think driving a TGV would be loads more fun than driving a car but that's just me. If they ever come to this country, maybe I'll apply for a job.

One of my theories on why some people feel as you do about driving is that we lack control over most other areas of our lives except when we're in control of an automobile. Even that "freedom" is largely an illusion since you're controlled by traffic and traffic laws, but nevertheless it's a popular perception. Maybe if we gave people back more freedom in other areas of their lives their perception of driving might more closely match mine, which is basically an expensive way of last resort to get from point A to point B if you have no other reasonable alternatives. I personally like _choice_. This seems to be the theme of the OP. I like having the option to walk or bike or take a subway in addition to a car. Anyway, I'm glad you enjoy driving and live in a place where driving is enjoyable. Our differences make the world a more interesting place. 

This should be an interesting decade. Many are predicting more changes in the transportation landscape in the next decade than in the last half century. The resurgence of freight railways has been well underway now for the last 20 years. We're actually finally adding public transit instead of taking it away. We'll hopefully see EVs become mainstream. I think the US will get a TGV-style network in time. Private transit will still of course exist, but it's daily role will be diminished compared to today. Stay tuned....

Sorry about the rant-transportation is one of favorite topics of discussion.


----------



## ttran97

*jtr1962*...I'm not against public transportation. It's great for New York City and Chicago and other cities that have a well-thought out system. I've lived in both cities and used their subways and buses. But in much of the West and mid-West, no such system exists. Even in California, if you get away from downtown LA or SF, it's very time consuming to wait for a bus, do multiple transfers, etc etc. The news channels here are constantly doing comparisons between driving & mass transit, and the money saved isn't always worth it. Sometimes, it actually costs more to take mass transit (high ticket prices, parking fees...you gotta drive to the BART station, etc etc). 

I guess people's views on driving will differ from region to region. And then there's the hobby aspect of cars too. Just like we're flashaholics and love our lights, there are millions of people that absolutely love their cars. I love my car, but I hardly put any time/money/effort into my car...while others work on theirs daily.

About the "perceived" freedom...I think it's more restrictive to wait for the bus. In my city, the bus only comes once every half hour or so...and 90% of the time, it doesn't even go to areas that I need to get to. And then waiting for the next bus to come along when I transfer...who knows how long that'll take. So my quick 15 minute trip might end up taking an hour! If I wanted to hop in my car now and drive to the library, I can just do it. 

Riding a bike in California is just plain dangerous. haha. Sorry, but that's the truth. I love riding my mountain bike in the woods or parks, but doing it daily for work or your primary mode of transportation here...not something I'd try. I'm sure you heard about the cop that ran over the bicyclist back in March. Sucks.

But having said all that...I really can't wait until they make that darn bullet train from San Francisco to Los Angeles already! I'm tired of airports. haha. I'm telling ya...if they built a subway system as good as the one in New York, I would use it! :thumbsup:


----------



## electromage

I own a 1990 Jeep Cherokee, it's not good for gas mileage (about 14MPG city/18 highway), but it's a lot of fun. I mostly use my girlfriend's Corolla for city driving.

Here's my rig:


----------



## jtr1962

ttran97 said:


> But in much of the West and mid-West, no such system exists. Even in California, if you get away from downtown LA or SF, it's very time consuming to wait for a bus, do multiple transfers, etc etc.


I agree. I don't want people to use public transit if it means tripling their travel times. That's ridiculous. In most parts of the US you _have_ to use a car if you want to get anything done. I know that. Even with NYC's great public transit system, don't you remember what a pain it can sometimes be if you're traveling within the outer boroughs? My brother lives in the Rockaways but works in Flushing. There are no convenient public transit options so he drives. The 15 mile trip takes him 30 to 45 minutes but taking public transit would take at least double that. But for going from the outer boroughs to Manhattan, nothing beats the subway.



> Riding a bike in California is just plain dangerous. haha. Sorry, but that's the truth. I love riding my mountain bike in the woods or parks, but doing it daily for work or your primary mode of transportation here...not something I'd try. I'm sure you heard about the cop that ran over the bicyclist back in March. Sucks.


No, I didn't hear about that but that's horrible. Again, agreed 100%. Why do you think I ride at night? It's way safer with less traffic. I ride my bike for fun, but until there are more bike lanes, less traffic, and most importantly more places to securely park my bike, it's hard to use it for regular transportation. We're getting there. They just added more bike lanes by me but we still have a way to go.



> But having said all that...I really can't wait until they make that darn bullet train from San Francisco to Los Angeles already! I'm tired of airports. haha. I'm telling ya...if they built a subway system as good as the one in New York, I would use it! :thumbsup:


And that SF-LA train actually looks like it's going to get built. I predict once the US has one line, every other major city will want one. That's exactly what happened in Europe when they built the first TGV in 1982. Those trains look like they would be a blast to ride in, too. Fastest I've ever gone on a train was 130 mph on Amtrak's Northeast Corridor when I was going to college in the early 1980s. The new Acela does up to 150 mph, but only for about 22 miles of its run. Most of the rest is at 125 mph, with 135 mph in a few spots.


----------



## houtex

Here's my 05 F150. I love her...consider lettin her go after I join the academy(fingers crossed) it's 45 miles one way!


----------



## Hitthespot

ttran97 said:


> Owning a car isn't purely about getting from point A to point B. There's the enthusiasm that comes with driving that many people just love. For me, it's the purest feeling of freedom that I can experience...cruising down the highway, listening to music, leaving the stress of the world behind.


 

AMEN!







There is no substitute!

Bill


----------



## Hitthespot

Chronos said:


> Our current stable consists of:
> 
> Epsom Green Range Rover (weekend/hiking/climbing toy)
> Light Grey Cadillac SRX (family hauler)
> Porsche Carrera (weekend/track toy)


 
Reminds me of an old Tubes song. "She's a Beauty"

Bill


----------



## jzmtl

Had the thought about getting something better on gas, but just couldn't find any replacement. What else out there can do the same thing? Cruising around with no top and doors in the summer, bombing through two feet deep snow in the winter, reliable as hell, and virtually door ding proof in parking lot!






ttran97, I can't believe it only worth 8k!  I know I can get more than that for my jeep (8 years old too)!


----------



## mighty82

This is what i drive daily, a 2001 peugeot 406. 150hp hdi. I get about 50mpg. It have run 190000 miles.


----------



## Coop

Since last week a Renault Clio:







But on shorter distances, I prefer my old 1999 Specialized Rockhopper or my Challenge Hurricane Sport USS recumbent bike.


----------



## jtr1962

Since everyone else is posting car pics, this is my mom's car. She bought it new 2 years ago with money from an insurance settlement. It is the first new car she ever bought. Now she can hardly afford to drive it any more. If you notice, the passenger side window is broken. A few weeks after she bought the car someone stole the navigation computer one night right in our driveway. :scowl: At least the insurance paid for it. Of course the window is fixed now but I didn't have a more recent picture. Now we keep the car behind the locked gate all the time.


----------



## WildChild

2007 Yaris






Gaz just increased at 1.364/L today (5,163/US gallon)...


----------



## jtr1962

Here are my steeds:

Raleigh as it was:






Raleigh as it is now awaiting airless tires. Note the new aero wheels:






My "daily driver". This is actually just an old Huffy upgraded with a few spare parts (alloy wheels, new drivetrain, new seal-bearing crankset):






I can't wait to get back on my Raleigh. This thing is the basic transportation of the bike world.


----------



## EricMack

orb said:


> Nothing since I purchased a Spy 007 ......


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## skalomax

EricMack said:


> :thumbsup:


 
You forgetting something?
Show us that sweeeet ride. :devil:


----------



## cryhavok

'03 G35 Coupe 6MT...I've had her for over 5 years now and hasn't failed me once!


----------



## Black Rose

WildChild said:


> Gaz just increased at 1.364/L today (5,163/US gallon)...


:sick2:

I thought it was bad here in Ontario, but you guys in Quebec really get screwed on gas prices.


----------



## bltkmt

2007 FJ Cruiser. Makes me smile consistently...except when refilling.


----------



## bitslammer

Unless it's very cold, wet, or I need more cargo space I ride one of these:







2002 1500cc Kawasaki Vulcan Mean Streak
1972 Honda CB 350 (350cc of course)


The big one is my weekly commute ride while the small one is for weekends and special occasions like shows, cruise in's etc.


----------



## orb

EricMack said:


> :thumbsup:



:thumbsup: Mr Mac.
Not as big & shiny as some here but fun off road.


----------



## powernoodle

1999 Ford Explorer 4x4. 181,000 miles on the clock, cracked windshield, flashing overdrive light indicates that the torque converter is not locking up, needs a tranny rebuild. Used to get 17mpg city, now 13.8 mpg probably due to slipping tranny. If I can't get a killer deal on an '08 Pilot when the '09's hit the showroom next month, I'll rebuild the tranny on this one and drive it until it disintegrates. Its the Powernoodle way.






Wifey's '08 Honda CR-V. Sweet ride:






Restored 1969 CST-10 truck with 56K miles. I put about 200 miles a year on it:


----------



## Fallingwater

Here are my two babies (sorry for the bad pic, but I only ever seem able to park them nearby by night):






Gas saver on the left, fun ride on the right


----------



## binky

My car and one of my working bikes. It's an old pic but the bike's so good (Intense Tracer) I haven't bought a new XC one since.

Volvo V70 R
Manual transmission, big dual-piston Brembo brakes, 300 hp but only on a cold day with good gas and a warm engine and high humidity with the A/C and traction control turned off etc etc. 
I do like the car, though. I hope to drive it 'til it's unfixable.
I've tinted the windows since the photo.






Wish I could ride my bike into Boston/Cambridge but there's no good safe way from the South direction and a reactivated train line killed all hopes for a rail-to-trail. Man that train spews a lot of gunk. Hard to imagine it's really lowering pollution. Sorry. Back to topic...


----------



## Jumi

For winter and for icy roads, here with summer tyres.
22 year old Audi 90quattro also known as 4000CS





Arctic cat F5 SnoPro -03





For summer my newest, I have only had this for a month.
-86 928S





Both winter vehicles needs massive work for next winter.
Audi has lost his teeths from flywheel
and Cat needs engine rebuilt 

Juha


----------



## Hitthespot

That is one Sweeeeeet 928 my friend!

Bill


----------



## The_LED_Museum

No car or bicycle here; this is my set of wheels:


----------



## Supernam

'03 Yamaha R6 & '06 Scion tC


----------



## Jumi

Thanks Bill
Picture is taken first day I got it after first 50miles. I had to stop and go out to look what I bought 

Juha


----------



## fasuto

I have a 2006 Grand Vitara, very happy with it:


----------



## WildChild

Black Rose said:


> :sick2:
> 
> I thought it was bad here in Ontario, but you guys in Quebec really get screwed on gas prices.



Thanksfully, my employer pays for the bus!


----------



## DieselTech

I drive a 1956 Ford F-350. I used to have an '02 F-350 diesel (in the background), but the '56 is just much more fun, though slightly less capable. Fuel mileage is somewhere down around the single digits (I don't even keep track), but it does most of what I need to do- hauling firewood, pulling the trailer with the tractor, etc...It needs some work, but I wouldn't know what to do with a truck that was in brand- new shape. Heck, this is the first vehicle I've ever owned with fewer than 100,000 miles on it.


----------



## Probedude

Commuter:
1992 Geo Metro 5spd, 3cyl 1.0L motor, 325,000 miles on the original engine, transmission and exhaust. 48MPG on the freeway cruising at 75MPH, I think 40MPG in the city though I rarely drive except on the freeway. Zippy to drive, not a slug at all.

Totally reliable - just won't die.

Family Mobile:
2001 PT Cruiser, 2.4L 5spd stick, first one in the neighborhood. Waited 3 months to get it. Bad gas mileage (25 freeway, 16 city), pitiful power except on the freeway.

Truck:
1993 Ford Ranger, 3.0L V6, 5 spd stick, 165,000 miles- it's a dog. ANYTHING will run circles around it even on the freeway.

Hobby/Fun
1991 Nissan Sentra SE-R 'classic', 2.0L 5 spd stick, 168,000 miles. Sleeper car.

1991 Nissan 240sx, 2.4L 5 spd stick. Fun RWD car ~ 55,000 miles, not as quick as the Sentra and more squirrely.

Exercise:
Bianchi Giro, shimano 105 triple components, forget which Shimano aero wheels I have. (8,000 miles I think)

Dream (what I wanted growing up):
Lotus Turbo Esprit - though I think I'm finally outgrowing the hard angular shape.


----------



## RdlyLite

My one and only car is my 2005 Subaru Impreza WRX. I just hit 30k miles today. Lol. If I granny it, through an entire tank, city MPG would be around 20 and highway 27mpg. But normally I average a shade over 20mpg overall.


----------



## jayhackett03

'03 4Runner Limited 4.7L DOHC V8
Just bought it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Monocrom

Up until April 10th of this year, a silver 1998 Ford Escort sedan. Bought it in 2000. She never let me down. Extremely reliable. She was totalled after some guy in a van decided to jump into my lane, despite no cars being in front of him. At least he was honest.... Got the check from his insurance company in the mail today.

Currently driving a 2008 Nissan Sentra. (But it has to go back to the rental car company on Monday). Ironically, the Sentra isn't very well put together.


----------



## FrogmanM

'08 VW R32 just over 10K on mileage, 18/23 on mpg 

http://www.vw.com/R32/completespecs/en/us/#/show_all

Mayo


----------



## NoFair

This during the summer:






A Mitsubishi (slightly tuned) or a Honda CRV during winter.

Sverre


----------



## 270winchester

FrogmanM said:


> '08 VW R32 just over 10K on mileage, 18/23 on mpg
> 
> http://www.vw.com/R32/completespecs/en/us/#/show_all
> 
> Mayo



that;s one heavy 2-door compact car!!!(same weight as a Camry)


----------



## Tempest UK

Jumi said:


> For summer my newest, I have only had this for a month.
> -86 928S
> 
> 
> 
> Juha



Looks like someone has dumped a load of logs on top of your car 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## LEDdicted

FrogmanM said:


> '08 VW R32
> Mayo



:envy:

I have its 5-cyl little brother, an '07 Wabbit


----------



## Kilovolt

Wintertime, Toyota Celica:







Summertime, Peugeot 207 cc turbo:







Off road, Suzuki Jimny:







:wave:


----------



## Badbeams3

WildChild said:


> 2007 Yaris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaz just increased at 1.364/L today (5,163/US gallon)...


 
How many MPG are you getting with your Yaris? This would be my top pick right now. Should hold it`s value very well.


----------



## WildChild

Badbeams3 said:


> How many MPG are you getting with your Yaris? This would be my top pick right now. Should hold it`s value very well.



Average 7.63L/100KM in the last year (30.83 miles/gallon). I drive mostly long distances on highway as my employer pays me the bus. During the winter it did around 9L/100KM (26.13 miles/gallon). During last summer, the average was around 6.5L/100KM (36.19 miles/gallon).


----------



## Pellidon

My #1 is a 2001 Kia Rio 5 speed. Fresh off a valve job & rear brakes after 118,700 miles. Before the valve job it got 32-37 MPG now we'll see. It was a replacement for a similar automatic Rio that was smashed by a red light runner 

#2 is a beater Ford 95 Windstar I got while the Kia was ill. It can get 20 MPG if I feed it 20-30% ethanol/gas and don't do much city driving. self blending fuel is a pain but it adds 2-3 Miles to the beast. It has 240,000 miles on it too. Took 2 steam cleanings and 5 cans of Febreeze to clear the previous owners cigarette stench :sick2:

#3 are my vintage road bikes, Trek and Diamondback.


----------



## Wattnot

Hey ttran97, I recognize that pic from MBWorld forum. PM me your name over there!

I'm driving my first ever expensive, exotic car. It's a 2006 VW Touareg V10 TDI. For those not familiar with VW that's a TEN cylinder Diesel engine! It's got every gizmo imaginable. However, I miss my sporty car so I'm selling this and looking for a used C6 series Corvette and an older Lexus LS430 (to fill the gap the 2 seat Vette creates).


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Work truck - '97 Dodge Ram Cummins turbo diesel quad cab 4x4 dually. Many performance modifications. ~18mpg w/ standard load of tools, ~10mpg hauling a 15k lb trailer, ~21mpg completely empty(no tools etc.)

Toy truck - '91 S10 pickup, awd xfer case, quad cab, supercharged 6.2l diesel swapped in. Would have been easier to put an S10 body on a 1 ton chassis instead of putting a 1 ton drivetrain under an S10, but I've never been known to do things the easy way. Ask my wife. This truck is crazy fun; I wonder how long until the 6.2l blows up. No clue what mileage, I don't even keep track. If I put a brick behind the go pedal instead of on top of it then probably 25 or so. 

Toy car 1 - '94 Mr2 Turbo

Toy car 2 - '06 WRX STi

In a drastic change from my SOP, both these cars are stock. They only get driven once every couple of months or so; the STi has ~5k miles on it. Not much clue on the mileage on either now, when I drive them it's for fun and I drive by the boost gauge. When I drove them more often it was 20-24mpg. 

Wife's truck - '91 S10 Blazer w/ a Cummins 4bt swapped in, drivetrain and suspension modded to handle the weight. Some of you may remember me asking about diesel VW's, this is what we wound up with. Turned up the pump a bit but stock otherwise. My wife reports ~30mpg with a light foot on the throttle. I never did learn that trick.

All the diesels get biodiesel if at all possible. Working on a two tank heated system for my wife's rig so she can run WVO, SVO, or WMO. Will probably add a heater and heated fuel line to one of my Dodge's tanks as well.

I used to drive my cars often, but now I drive my fuel guzzling diesels even when I only need to move myself, precisely because they're run on biodiesel. The money stays in this country. My cars are rare treats.

:buddies:


----------



## nobita




----------



## tradderran

My daily driver is a New Ford Crown Victoria. 21 to 24 hy
my #2 is a Toyota fj45 with a 351 ford V8 dont even ask mpg.
and no I will not be going to a cracker box:devil:


----------



## Darkseeker

A 1973 Caprice Classic (400 c.i. mill) 10 to 14 mpg.


----------



## gadget_lover

Every one knows what I drive; 2002 Toyota Prius. That's the generation 1.5 model that was made from 2000 to 2003. It just recently turned 72,000 miles.

I tried to keep mileage records, but that's almost impossible. I'm too forgetful.

I commute 62 miles or so a day(round trip) with about 50 miles of freeway and the rest surface streets. I climb a 700 foot hill twice each day. I spend at least 15 minutes a day in stop and slow crawl. At least once a week I spend 30 minutes in stop and go while climbing that grade. I also use that car for local trips like shopping, going to lunch, etc.

Despite these "challenges" I manage between 45 and 49 mpg at the end of the week. I could drive differently to maximize the mileage, but I don't. I drive it like I always drive.

What makes the hybrids in general great for a commute like mine is that the stop and go and the hill climbing have very little effect on the mileage. The Prius in particular is comfortable and capable, handling the hills and the freeway with ease.

My gas bill? About $35 a week. Do I come across as a fan of the Prius? I certainly hope so.

Daniel


----------



## GLOCK18

XRUNNER


----------



## Gitlaa

thats a nice *** truck GLOCK18


----------



## LightBen

I drive a 1997 Lexus SC400 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lexus_SC). I get about 22 MPG in the winter and 24-26 MPG in the summer (I blame the slight winter decrease on the fuel additives they use during the cold months). It features what some folks consider to be the most advanced V8 made at the time. It has embarrassed a couple of Mustang drivers and a BMW owner or two...


----------



## RA40

One of the steeds but since converted back to drop bars...better aerodynamics. 
MPG...unknown





The daily gets about 26 MPG HWY, 18-20 MPG mixed. 
At the latest prices, I drove it ~500 miles this past weekend and spent $100 on gas. I usually drive it about 700 miles/month on average.


----------



## Sub_Umbra

I ride a bicycle, period. It's a semi-recumbent Sun Cruiser with three speeds in the hub. I haven't had a DL for well over 20 years. Mrs Umbra rides a high tech Dahon Mu folder.


----------



## mossyoak

Eric and 4sevens need to post pics of their rides...

i drive a lifted '91 jeep cherok 4x4, with 306K on the ticker, and it runs like new, mobil1 synthetic is the best.


----------



## ViReN

In 'Desert'... 2000 Toyota Eco (earlier version of todays Yaris) .. it gives about 16 (km / liter) = *37.63*43333 miles / US gallon ... Considering Desert heat (AC's always ON)... it's fairly good for such an old car (175,000 km)...

Back Home (my native place) Mostly ride a Bike 16 HP (180 cc) that gives about 66 (km / liter) = *155.24*1625 miles / US gallon ...


----------



## iced_theater

My daily driver during the winter is a 2007 Mazda 3s GT. I average about 32-33 mpg during the summer and about 27 mpg during the winter.





I then have a 2004 Honda 919 motorcycle that averages about 35 mpg.





Then I have a 1968 Buick Special Deluxe that used to be my grandpa's. Has about 39K original miles and gets around 18-20 mpg on the highway.





Finally I have a Dawes road bike that I got last year. I haven't ridden it any yet this year though. Here's the only I picture I have of it, though the handlebar is lower now than it was in this picture.


----------



## Fallingwater

ViReN said:


> Back Home (my native place) Mostly ride a Bike 16 HP (180 cc) that gives about 66 (km / liter) = *155.24*1625 miles / US gallon ...


I'm highly doubtful of that figure. Did you calculate it yourself or are you quoting the official marketing blurb?
Modern fuel-injected four stroke 50cc scooters *might* get to 50, maybe even 60 km/l if you're gentle on the throttle, so it seems highly unlikely that a carburated 180cc could do better.


----------



## Warhead

Funny how mileage becomes the forefront of this conversation...well not funny, sad really (because of the cost).

2002 Saturn SL - Getting about 31mpg total average
1972 Chevelle Malibu Getting about 12mpg total average. Just purchased a 4.3L V6 to swap so I can actually drive her once and a while. 
iced_theater, nice Buick. A-body's are my soft spot...309 in her?


----------



## Nitroz

GLOCK18 said:


> XRUNNER



Cool Truck!

Here's some of my vehicles.
Daily Driver




Weekend or hauling use.




Wife's vehicle


----------



## NeonLights

1990 Mazda Miata - 27 mpg average, 33-34 mpg on trips
2001 Mustang Bullitt - around 20 mpg, never really bothered checking
2005 Mini Cooper - 33 mpg average, 40-41 mpg on trips
2007 Subaru Forester XT - 21 mpg average, 25 mpg on trips

Automobile related pursuits are my primary hobby, I enjoy racing my cars on the weekends (not on the street), taking them on trips, working on them, and just driving them. All four of our cars are a blast to drive, and all have manual transmissions. My wife and I both grew up driving cars with manual transmissions and I am more comfortable in them than with autos.

Gas prices haven't significantly affected our lifestyle or how we drive, I'd estimate that gas would have to top $10-12/gallon to do that. We average around $150/month for gas, but when we go on trips that number can rise quite a bit. We spent nearly that much this past weekend on a 900 mile round trip to Pennsylvania.

My wife and I do tend to commute in the Mini and Miata most of the time (except for winters when the Subaru sees heavy use), but that is as much for the fun factor as it is because they get decent mpg. The Mini and Subaru both require premium fuel (93 octane around here) though, which adds $.20/gallon to the cost.

We have no immediate plans to buy a more fuel efficient car, although there are plans to add another car or two to our fleet in the next few years. Top contenders are a new Mustang GT and/or a Corvette and probably a newer Miata as well.


----------



## Nitroz

NeonLights said:


> 1990 Mazda Miata - 27 mpg average, 33-34 mpg on trips




That car is like a go-cart. I know it much be a blast to drive. Is it a convertible too?


----------



## NeonLights

Nitroz said:


> That car is like a go-cart. I know it much be a blast to drive. Is it a convertible too?


Yeah, it is a lot of fun to drive. It only has a modest amount of power, but since it weighs less than 2100 lbs, it scoots along rather nicely and handles like a dream. 

All Miatas sold in the US are convertibles, but I have the removeable hard top as well as the standard folding soft top, and with the hard top installed it makes a nice looking little coupe. I usually have the hard top on from November until April, and leave it off for the warmer months.


----------



## Fallingwater

I'm impressed at how many people own more than one or two vehicles. 
Around here, with taxes and insurance, owning more than, say, a car and a bike becomes quite prohibitely expensive for anyone who isn't normally defined "considerably well off". The concept of having a car for winter and one for summer is almost unheard of for us mortals.


----------



## jzmtl

I'd love to have a miata, it was one of my options when I was looking for a vehicle. But I'm a bit tall to fit in one comfortably, and they don't do too hot in foot deep snow. 



Fallingwater said:


> I'm impressed at how many people own more than one or two vehicles.
> Around here, with taxes and insurance, owning more than, say, a car and a bike becomes quite prohibitely expensive for anyone who isn't normally defined "considerably well off". The concept of having a car for winter and one for summer is almost unheard of for us mortals.


In the states it's relatively easy, any middle class people can manage since the cost of insurance and registration are low compare to rest of places.


----------



## CodeOfLight

If I'm using my Nike Sasquach SUMO^2 - about 250 yards.


----------



## daveman

Fallingwater said:


> I'm impressed at how many people own more than one or two vehicles.
> Around here, with taxes and insurance, owning more than, say, a car and a bike becomes quite prohibitely expensive for anyone who isn't normally defined "considerably well off". The concept of having a car for winter and one for summer is almost unheard of for us mortals.


In the states it's relatively easy; we borrow against our souls, future, and our children's souls and future.

The wonder of debt.


----------



## BVH

I drive the front half of this.







I had a 1988 Honda CRX HF that regularly got between 53 and 55 strictly freeway, open traffic. Don't see much getting that 20 years later??


----------



## NeonLights

The Miata is a bit of a snug fit, but not uncomfortable at all, I'm 6'1" and 230 lbs, and I fit just fine. I would have sold it long ago otherwise. Definitely not good in snow, I leave mine parked in the cold and slippery stuff and drive the Subaru.

Not much of a hardship around here to own multiple vehicles, especially if you buy used. Taxes here are only paid once on the car (at time of purchase) and insurance isn't bad either, we pay around $130/month for all of our cars. Three of our four cars are paid for, and the Subaru should be paid off by the end of the year.


----------



## Fallingwater

$130/month for four cars makes me want to cry. If you've had an accident or two (even light stuff) and especially if you're young you can pay that much for ONE car here, and a small one at that.

Man, you USAnians have it easy for some things.


----------



## BVH

A lot depends on the limits. I'm just in the process of renewing for one 2005 Hyundai Sonata. My limits are $500,000 each person, $1,000,000 each accident, same for uninsured bodily injury. Cost is $94.00 a month. For more common limits, I could pay around $60 a month.


----------



## CM

For fun when I'm not hauling kids:






Otherwise, it's the grocery wagon (SUV)


----------



## Trashman

I'm still driving the same hand-me-down that I was driving in the last "what are you driving" thread from a couple of years ago, a 2000 Acura TL.






I'm using it in my daily work as a messenger, here in Los Angeles. I'll probably switch to my wife's '97 4-cyl Accord, though, cause this one is killing me on gas. I wish, I had a Prius! Someday....


----------



## Mandril

CPF has truly great taste for rides as well as for flashlights


----------



## mossyoak

daveman said:


> In the states it's relatively easy; we borrow against our souls, future, and our children's souls and future.
> 
> The wonder of debt.



or we plan ahead and pay off early, my dad owns three cars, all are paid for, so is my jeep.


----------



## Probedude

mossyoak said:


> or we plan ahead and pay off early, my dad owns three cars, all are paid for, so is my jeep.



And if you don't care what they look like, you can get cars pretty darn cheap. 2 of mine were 'given' to me by my dad or sister (I work on all the cars in our family so I get first dibs when one is getting retired).

When cycling occasionally to and from work, I have 'spare' vehicles at both work and home as 'backups'.


----------



## jzmtl

Fallingwater said:


> $130/month for four cars makes me want to cry. If you've had an accident or two (even light stuff) and especially if you're young you can pay that much for ONE car here, and a small one at that.
> 
> Man, you USAnians have it easy for some things.


And if you have no-fault insurance like I have here, your premium goes up even if the other guy is 100% at fault.


----------



## Monocrom

jzmtl said:


> And if you have no-fault insurance like I have here, your premium goes up even if the other guy is 100% at fault.


 
That's why insurance companies love no-fault insurance.... They get to jack up both of the drivers' rates. (Even if one actually wasn't at fault).


----------



## iced_theater

Warhead said:


> iced_theater, nice Buick. A-body's are my soft spot...309 in her?



350 Buick motor, 2 barrel carb and single exhaust. Would really open her up if I put on a 4 barrel carb, dual exhaust and a 4 or 5 speed manual with 4.11 rear end in place of the 2 speed automatic and 2.50 rear.


----------



## NeonLights

Fallingwater said:


> $130/month for four cars makes me want to cry. If you've had an accident or two (even light stuff) and especially if you're young you can pay that much for ONE car here, and a small one at that.
> 
> Man, you USAnians have it easy for some things.


Been there, done that. When I was 19 or 20 I had two cars, a V8 Mustang (paid for) and a Suzuki Samurai (making payments). IIRC my car payments were $220/month and my auto insurance payments were $250/month. Now that I'm much older and married and my last ticket was 7.5 years ago (tickets drop off after 3 years here) and have no accidents on my record, the rates have dropped significantly. 

The $130/month we're paying includes full coverage on the Subaru, Mustang, and Mini, but not comp and collision on the Miata since it is only worth about $4000. I always drop comp and collision once my older cars drop below $5k in value or so. We also have high limits on our deductibles ($500 or $1000 in most cases), and if something happens requiring a comp or collision claim, we usually pay out of pocket unless it is well over $1000, the fewer claims you make, the lower your rates in most cases. Thank goodness we haven't had any incidents like that in quite a few years.

My recommendation for anyone under 21 years old in the US, especially men, is to buy an older cheap used car you can pay cash for, and don't carry comp or collision coverage on it. Car payments and high insurance payments can really sap a big percentage of a young person's income when they are just starting out on their own.


----------



## Brock

I have a 2003 VW Jetta wagon TDI (diesel) recently turned 73,000 miles with a life time of 55.53 mpg. Sometimes I drive for mileage and get in the mid 60’s or drive “normal” and get mid 50’s or pull a 2 ton trailer and get mid 40’s. Usually I drive normal.






I recently bought an electric moped, technically a motorcycle since it can go about 40 mph max, I am working on that. I plan to charge it via solar and use it to go to and from work once we move closer to work.


----------



## schiesz

Very nice one there! I keep looking but not too easy to find something in that nice of condition. What year is it? 



NoFair said:


> This during the summer:


----------



## ViReN

Fallingwater said:


> I'm highly doubtful of that figure. Did you calculate it yourself or are you quoting the official marketing blurb?
> Modern fuel-injected four stroke 50cc scooters *might* get to 50, maybe even 60 km/l if you're gentle on the throttle, so it seems highly unlikely that a carburated 180cc could do better.



I did calculate it myself ... over period of 2 years... the bike has single piston (and cylinder) 4 stroke engine. That figure of 60 km/Lit is one of the best on highway... under normal city driving conditions I usually get 55 - 58 km/lit

In India, it's not uncommon to have 85 - 90 km/Litre (around 200+ mpg) under city (traffic) on a 4 stroke 100 CC bikes.... power of these bikes is relatively very low around 7 - 10 HP (max speed is also proportional... about 80 - 90 km/h at max) .... there are bikes (most of the 100 cc) that easily reach 120 Km/Litre (*282.25*75 miles per gallon) on highway (if driven at relatively stable speed of around 55 - 60 kmph i.e. about 37 mph) Cost of Gas there is about *6 US$ / Gallon*


----------



## stitch_paradox

GLOCK18 said:


> XRUNNER



sweet taco there man


----------



## CM

Brock said:


> I have a 2003 VW Jetta wagon TDI (diesel) recently turned 73,000 miles with a life time of 55.53 mpg. Sometimes I drive for mileage and get in the mid 60’s or drive “normal” and get mid 50’s or pull a 2 ton trailer and get mid 40’s. Usually I drive normal.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought an electric moped, technically a motorcycle since it can go about 40 mph max, I am working on that. I plan to charge it via solar and use it to go to and from work once we move closer to work.




Those are impressive (and real) numbers. My coworker has a Golf diesel and reports numbers in the mid 50's. I often wonder why hybrids get so much publicity in comparison to these. I'll take a diesel over a hybrid anyday.


----------



## Mandril

CM said:


> Those are impressive (and real) numbers. My coworker has a Golf diesel and reports numbers in the mid 50's. I often wonder why hybrids get so much publicity in comparison to these. I'll take a diesel over a hybrid anyday.


 
The american public believes that diessel is dirty because all the semi's use it. In europe we have been using diessel for ages. My Dad's Golf Station Wagon diessel gets impressive numbers around mid 50mpg's but it only has 64hp nothing thrilling. Another thing is that the clutch on diessel cars are very easy to use to the point that with some practice you can shift without using clutch.


----------



## Probedude

> Modern fuel-injected four stroke 50cc scooters *might* get to 50, maybe even 60 km/l if you're gentle on the throttle, so it seems highly unlikely that a carburated 180cc could do better.


FWIW, The Geo Metro got better gas mileage as a carbureted version vs the fuel injected version. What I've read is that fuel injection is great from an emissions and driveability point of view over the life of the car due to all the automatic tweaking done by the the ECU to keep emissions in line BUT carb's give better gas mileage.

Might not be true today - I read this probably 4 years ago.


----------



## gadget_lover

CM said:


> Those are impressive (and real) numbers. My coworker has a Golf diesel and reports numbers in the mid 50's. I often wonder why hybrids get so much publicity in comparison to these. I'll take a diesel over a hybrid anyday.



The reason the hybrids get the publicity is:

1) They were originally designed to be clean, not fuel efficient. They are extremely clean running, and even the newest diesels running low sulfur fuels are not nearly as clean.

2) They maintain their efficiency even in stop and go traffic or in hilly terrain.

3) They drive exactly like any other car. No special techniques required.

4) They don't require special fuel. Most insist on unleaded regular.

5) They can be fun to drive.

6) While not touted as such, the technologies used in hybrids carry over to electric cars and fuel cell cars among others.

7) Did I mention that they are neat gadgets? 


Daniel


----------



## jzmtl

Half of what you said is true or more true for diesel cars. I think everybody should watch this episode of southpark. :naughty:

Reason diesel is not popular is public perception is ruined by the crappy diesel years ago, and hybrid is the political correct thing to do right now, not diesel.



Mandril said:


> The american public believes that diessel is dirty because all the semi's use it. In europe we have been using diessel for ages. My Dad's Golf Station Wagon diessel gets impressive numbers around mid 50mpg's but it only has 64hp nothing thrilling. Another thing is that the clutch on diessel cars are very easy to use to the point that with some practice you can shift without using clutch.



Not adviced on modern transmission, people think they can do it, but in reality the synchro is acting as clutch and gets wear down prematurely.


----------



## 270winchester

while what you said are not false, too many people in CA refuse to consider diesels a viable option for cars because there are hybrids grabbing the attention of the legislature(hybrid tahoes? it's okay because it's hybrid!!!! The legislators can get a ton of money in reimbursements if they buy a hybrid of ANY kind).

Whatever happened to freedom of choice?



gadget_lover said:


> The reason the hybrids get the publicity is:
> 
> 1) They were originally designed to be clean, not fuel efficient. They are extremely clean running, and even the newest diesels running low sulfur fuels are not nearly as clean.







> 2) They maintain their efficiency even in stop and go traffic or in hilly terrain.
> 
> 
> 
> but their milage drops when cruising at highway speeds(worse if driven at 80mph+). Trade-offs I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) They drive exactly like any other car. No special techniques required.
> 
> 
> 
> diesels cars don't require one to know how to operation a front and a rear gear boxes like semis, they drive just like gasoline cars if you know where the torque band is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) They don't require special fuel. Most insist on unleaded regular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> diesel is hardly "specialty fuel".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) They can be fun to drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6) While not touted as such, the technologies used in hybrids carry over to electric cars and fuel cell cars among others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have existing technology to implement diesels quickly. Why not use what we have now to improve fuel economy and still work on cool concepts??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Did I mention that they are neat gadgets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can have your gadgets, I just want a CA-legal 55mpg midsized car that is also decently clean-burning.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BrighTor

I drive a '96 Ford Explorer. I live about 10 minutes from work so the gas isn't too bad. I bought it from a friend, which I would probably not do again. I've had terrible trouble with the transmission...I've had it rebuilt, it still couldn't run for more than about 10 minutes at speeds higher than 50 mph, took it back, had it 'fixed' under warranty, and it still doesn't work right. :mecry: Anybody out there with transmission experience? 

So I just drive it back and forth to and from work and we use my wife's '98 Grand Prix when we go anywhere out of town. It has a 3.8L 6-cylinder and gets pretty good gas mileage.


----------



## Fallingwater

gadget_lover said:


> 5) They can be fun to drive.


I invite you to try a Seat Ibiza Cupra (1.9 turbodiesel, 160hp). Then you tell me which is more enjoyable to drive.


----------



## jzmtl

One diesel I'd love to try is the golf TDI GTI.


----------



## gadget_lover

270winchester said:


> 2) They maintain their efficiency even in stop and go traffic or in hilly terrain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but their milage drops when cruising at highway speeds(worse if driven at 80mph+). Trade-offs I suppose.
Click to expand...



While I agree that the Prius mileage drops when driving at 80 MPH, the laws of aerodynamics pretty much say that most cars will do the same. 

I imagine that there will be the odd case where the gearing and exact shape of a car will lead to higher mileage at 80 MPH. Someone said something like that last year in this forum about their car.

I suggest it's not a trade-off when it's normal for just about every car. 

BTW, I was not trying to compare diesels to hybrids. I was responding to the question "...why hybrids get so much publicity...". You have to admit there are SOME features worth talking about. 


Daniel


----------



## neophyte340

Daily Driver is a Black 81 Datsun 280zx (Fuel/Oil Crisis car) with clear headlight covers for sleekness and decreased drag. 
*This car is calibrated for 55 which is sutiable for access road only sadly as everyone does 80ish on highway; I would if I could.
(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_280ZX)

Also a 97 3000gt at parents house garage beacause of horrible mpg :sick2:


----------



## Wattnot

BrighTor said:


> I drive a '96 Ford Explorer. I've had terrible trouble with the transmission...I've had it rebuilt, it still couldn't run for more than about 10 minutes at speeds higher than 50 mph, took it back, had it 'fixed' under warranty, and it still doesn't work right. :mecry: Anybody out there with transmission experience?


 
Yes. I bought one of these from a friend (same year). It had 115000 miles on it and he had JUST had the tranny replaced by a stand alone tranny shop. It failed the day we bought it. He took it in for us and they replaced it again. It ended up going in FIVE times and they changed the tranny at least THREE of those times. I ended up selling it and the day after I sold it, a problem like yours cropped up for the new owner too. I don't know what happened after that but I've seen it on the road from time to time.


----------



## Monocrom

Time to update my post....

Had to give the Base model '08 Sentra back to the rental place. (Not entirely upset by that. Not a bad car, but in some ways; it couldn't compete with my '98 Ford Escort).

Currently using mom's car as a daily commuter to the job site. '92 Mercury Sable. Car has a few issues, but otherwise runs reliably. It'll take awhile before some finances open up, and I can go car shopping.


----------



## jzmtl

gadget_lover said:


> While I agree that the Prius mileage drops when driving at 80 MPH, the laws of aerodynamics pretty much say that most cars will do the same.
> 
> I imagine that there will be the odd case where the gearing and exact shape of a car will lead to higher mileage at 80 MPH. Someone said something like that last year in this forum about their car.
> 
> I suggest it's not a trade-off when it's normal for just about every car.
> 
> BTW, I was not trying to compare diesels to hybrids. I was responding to the question "...why hybrids get so much publicity...". You have to admit there are SOME features worth talking about.
> 
> 
> Daniel



My friend's boss had a volvo that gets best mileage at 80 mph. I guess volvo figured people will drive at that speed anyway so might as well make it efficient, and I whole heartly agree.


----------



## dudemar

I drive a 1999 Audi A4 2.8 (V6) Quattro with the sport package. It's basically an S4 minus the 2.7 bi-turbo engine (and shiny side mirror housings). I get 22 mpg average, 17 city and 27 hwy. IMO it's pretty good mileage for a V6. I can confidently say it will beat out most of the wannabe racers in my college parking lot, lol.:twothumbs

I am planning on buying a motorcycle to offset the gas price surge, I need to save up at least 4 g's to get one (bike, safety equipment, insurance and extra money put away just in case it needs repairs). It'll happen soon, I know it will.:thumbsup:


----------



## Omega99

Strictly for a back and forth to work beater I drive a 1994 Honda Civic DX, manual trans, manual door locks, manual windows, two door, 13 inch tires with about 45 psi, non-powersteering. On the highway I get around 43-45 mpg and in the city about 35. Mine lookes exactly like the one above but wasn't blessed snooty-patootie hubcaps.


For all my other driving duties:












Lexus IS350. I love this car. These pics were taken on day 2 of owning it. Since then I've had the windows tinted to 10%. I came from owning two 5.0 Mustangs so a little civility was a welcome change. 18 mpg in the city and 25 on the highway. Kinda tough pill to swallow at first especially since I use 93 octane. But I got used to it. BTW, gas prices here in Augusta are around $3.47 for regular and $3.68 for premium. 
(Whoa I just noticed my post count is really low. Lotsa lurking, not a lot of posting)


----------



## RA40

Omega99...are you on either/both of these forums?

http://my.is/forums/
http://www.clublexus.com/forums/index.php

I really like the IS350. :twothumbs


----------



## dudemar

Omega99 said:


> BTW, gas prices here in Augusta are around $3.47 for regular and $3.68 for premium.



Holy cannoli you have it good! It's $4.15 for premium where I live, and on the cusp of $4 for 87 octane. I should be using 92, but can't afford it (as you can see).


----------



## Omega99

RA40 said:


> Omega99...are you on either/both of these forums?
> 
> http://my.is/forums/
> http://www.clublexus.com/forums/index.php
> 
> I really like the IS350. :twothumbs


 

Thanks RA40. It was a nightmare getting a 350 (not a 250) in the matador red mica with black leather and metallic interior in my area. :hairpull: Anyway, yeah I check out my.is about once a week, but I prefer clublexus.com because it's geared more towards the 2nd generation IS. My name is the same there as here.



> Holy cannoli you have it good! It's $4.15 for premium where I live, and on the cusp of $4 for 87 octane. I should be using 92, but can't afford it (as you can see).


Well dudemar when people in this area start bitching about the price of gas it's hard for them to understand that we really don't have it that bad. Plus I don't even bother to complain, I'm gonna buy it anyway.:shrug:


----------



## Probedude

jzmtl said:


> My friend's boss had a volvo that gets best mileage at 80 mph. I guess volvo figured people will drive at that speed anyway so might as well make it efficient, and I whole heartly agree.



That's interesting because my Geo Metro is sort of similar.

I babied the throttle on one tank and tried to keep the speeds at or below the speed limit. I found my gas mileage was about the same, maybe a touch less than cruising at 75mph.

I was hoping for 'massive' gains, but doing the speed limit around here is actually more dangerous.


----------



## Toohotruk

DieselTech said:


> I drive a 1956 Ford F-350. I used to have an '02 F-350 diesel (in the background), but the '56 is just much more fun, though slightly less capable. Fuel mileage is somewhere down around the single digits (I don't even keep track), but it does most of what I need to do- hauling firewood, pulling the trailer with the tractor, etc...It needs some work, but I wouldn't know what to do with a truck that was in brand- new shape. Heck, this is the first vehicle I've ever owned with fewer than 100,000 miles on it...



Nice old Ford! 

 

 




Has it got a V8, or a 6? Someday when I can afford it, I'm going to find an old truck to restore.


----------



## CLHC

2003 Ford F-150


----------



## yaesumofo

I drive a Anthracite 2005 Acura TL.
I love it. I bought the Acura because it was the best sounding car I could find. I was not interested in installing a "system" I wanted a stock sound system. It has a 5.1 DVD audio surround system which sounds amazing. It also has XM (I will never go back to broadcast radio unless it is HD.
I went to every dealership that had a car under 40K that filled my basic specs and test drove the car and the stereo with 2 or three of my reference Cd's (Not audiophile reference My favorite music reference).
What can I say I am a good sound lover. 
BTW This car comes stock with heated seats. I figured ok what the heck I sis not think I would ever use them. I am here to tell you that I will NEVER buy another car without heated seats again. There is nothing like working a 14 hour day on a movie set and being able to drop my bag of bones into a nice warm soothing comfortable leather seat. Nothing.

Yaesumofo


----------



## Nitroz

Just added this to the fleet.


----------



## Shreknow91

My everyday car is a white 1997 Jeep grand cherokee,

My weekend car(aka my dad's)


Is a purple (rare, like only six of them in this color) 07' Nissan 350Z convertible:devil:

My mom drives an 07' PT Cruizer (aka "The Loser")


----------



## xcel730

I drive a Jeep Liberty Renegade and the car is a gas guzzler. With the recent price of gas, I'm more inclined to take public transportation, or just walk it if it's within 2 miles.


----------



## shakeylegs

Currently driving an "$82perfillup"


----------



## climberkid

i love my truck. From top to bottom:
Whelen Mini Edge
Vulture LED Dual Dash Light (front and back at top of windshield)
Whelen 60W corner strobes (in headlight fixture and tail light fixture)
Crappy Walmart driving light
12-16 MPG!!!!
And my great SCHWINN with my dual Panniers
You can see my TK10 mounted on the handlebars
and finally my Megahorn, also mounted on the handlebars.
will post night shot of my lights this evening





also have my interior with my Uniden BCT15 on left on dash and Uniden BC246T on right of picture next to my Pioneer head unit


----------



## EV_007

Currently a skateboard. 

It does have four wheels and is zero emission, right? Well, except for the methane cloud now and then expelled from the tail end.


----------



## precisionworks




----------



## Fallingwater

dudemar said:


> Holy cannoli you have it good! It's $4.15 for premium where I live, and on the cusp of $4 for 87 octane. I should be using 92, but can't afford it (as you can see)


You have it good too mate. I just paid 1.48 euro per litre. I've done some calculations, and according to Google's USD-to-euro ratios, that comes at 8.67 dollars per gallon. 

At least I have my bike registered for a special discount for the residents of my province so I pay slightly less, but the car isn't registered and so I have to pay full price.  the sooner I sell the car the better...


----------



## DieselTech

Toohotruk said:


> Nice old Ford!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has it got a V8, or a 6? Someday when I can afford it, I'm going to find an old truck to restore.



It has a 272 Y block V8, with a two barrel carb. Since buying it in February, I've put about 1,000 miles on it. I've also put on six new tires, two armrests, four new wheel cylinders, a master cylinder, all new rubber brake hoses, and two new metal brake lines. I didn't want to buy a project truck (it hasn't moved in almost three weeks), I just wanted a firewood hauler! :hahaha:

I'm currently waiting on a carb rebuild kit, because while it was sitting having the entire braking hydraulic system (all but two metal lines, anyway) rebuilt, the old two barrel decided that it would be fun to spray fuel everywhere when I tried to start it this past weekend. :ironic:

It's alright, though. I'm looking for a '48-'49 Ford F-6 or F-7, so that when one of them breaks down, theoretically I have something else to drive. :twothumbs Lucky me, my wife even agrees with the idea that I need a second truck. I think the fact that I haven't been able to haul the garbage off for a month is swaying her opinion.


----------



## Toohotruk

DieselTech said:


> It has a 272 Y block V8, with a two barrel carb. Since buying it in February, I've put about 1,000 miles on it. I've also put on six new tires, two armrests, four new wheel cylinders, a master cylinder, all new rubber brake hoses, and two new metal brake lines. I didn't want to buy a project truck (it hasn't moved in almost three weeks), I just wanted a firewood hauler! :hahaha:
> 
> I'm currently waiting on a carb rebuild kit, because while it was sitting having the entire braking hydraulic system (all but two metal lines, anyway) rebuilt, the old two barrel decided that it would be fun to spray fuel everywhere when I tried to start it this past weekend. :ironic:
> 
> It's alright, though. I'm looking for a '48-'49 Ford F-6 or F-7, so that when one of them breaks down, theoretically I have something else to drive. :twothumbs Lucky me, my wife even agrees with the idea that I need a second truck. I think the fact that I haven't been able to haul the garbage off for a month is swaying her opinion.



Looks to be in excellent condition, especially for a 52 year old vehicle! :thumbsup:
There's nothing like the experience of driving an old truck, ya know? I'm envious!

You'll have to post pics of the "new" truck when you get it.


----------



## Dutch

2001 TJ
RE Long Arm and 36" IROKS
4.88 Detroits and Alloy USA chromoly axles front and rear
Rear disc brake conversion
Currie Anti-Rock
Fox Shocks
TeraFlex two-wheel low
JB super short SYE
Coast driveshaft
Rock Hard sport cage


----------



## kramer5150

1998 Gary Fisher, Hoo-Koo-E-Koo. I've beaten the crap out of this frame and it still keeps on going. I've always liked the feel of chromoly too.
















Most significant upgrade, Titnium bar and Oury #8 grips, for a very soft supple ride.










Gas is nearly up to $4.50 / Gallon so my Lexy LS300 stays garaged. I bike 2 miles to the bus stop, ride the bus for about 9 miles, hop off and bike another 5 miles to the office. I can maintain about a 14-17 MPH pace on flat ground.


----------



## jzmtl

Dutch said:


> 2001 TJ
> RE Long Arm and 36" IROKS
> 4.88 Detroits and Alloy USA chromoly axles front and rear
> Rear disc brake conversion
> Currie Anti-Rock
> Fox Shocks
> TeraFlex two-wheel low
> JB super short SYE
> Coast driveshaft
> Rock Hard sport cage



Hoho, I thought my gas mileage is crap with 32" tires but I'd hate to see your gas bill.


----------



## f22shift

CM said:


> For fun when I'm not hauling kids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, it's the grocery wagon (SUV)


yay got one of those. 328i for bikes and cargo
want a harley


----------



## Shreknow91

precisionworks said:


>





Why does that not surprise me?


It couldnt possible be something to do with your avatar could it?:thinking:


----------



## SilentK

bmw 758i v12 518hp custom supercharged for workdays. ferrari enzo for weekends. nothing special just my dirt poor combo...




















i wish!!!


----------



## Nitroz

Dutch said:


> 2001 TJ
> RE Long Arm and 36" IROKS
> 4.88 Detroits and Alloy USA chromoly axles front and rear
> Rear disc brake conversion
> Currie Anti-Rock
> Fox Shocks
> TeraFlex two-wheel low
> JB super short SYE
> Coast driveshaft
> Rock Hard sport cage



I love JEEPS! The ultimate off road vehicle.


----------



## GLOCK18

Just brought this home today, 2007 S550 I think it looks good in my drive way.


----------



## skalomax

HIDs.

Beautiful car Glock18.


----------



## climberkid

+1 beautiful choice Glock


----------



## gallonoffuel

1987 Monte Carlo SS, mild 350 swap (~325hp by my trap speed calculations), TCI TH200-4R, 3.73s, Centerline Auto-Drags

1990 GMC S-15 Pickup, short bed, short cab, mild L60 305 build (Cam, intake, headers, originally from the Monte), TH700-R4, 3.73s, 265/75/R15s on stock (but painted) Monte SS wheels, Grand Cherokee bucket seats on a custom seat frame, 4wd conversion in the foreseeable future

Daily Driver: 1998 S-10 Pickup, short bed, short cab, 2.2, 4L60E, DeeZee truck box and Extang soft tonneau, 29mph highway


----------



## Gimpy00Wang

The insane gas prices don't impact me as much as they would have a year ago. I work from home so my primary use of the car, an '05 Subaru OBS, is shopping and getting to the trail head for MTB fun.

- Chris


----------



## darkzero

Currently, 2001 Tacoma. Got the basics, Donahoe coilovers, Deaver 8 leaf pack, Bilstein 5100s.




:rock:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

DAMN WILL!!!

THATS JUST BAD-***!!!

Excellent picture!


----------



## darkzero

Thanks Tim. Your Chevette is BAD *** too! Total sleeper! :rock:

Gas went up to $4.65 a gallon here today! Maybe I should start riding my minimoto again?  :laughing:


----------



## climberkid

haha i have always been timid about riding those. being that close to the ground makes me uneasy.....


----------



## husky20




----------



## GLOCK18

darkzero said:


> Currently, 2001 Tacoma. Got the basics, Donahoe coilovers, Deaver 8 leaf pack, Bilstein 5100s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rock:


WOW I think I can drive My tacoma under that


----------



## stitch_paradox

I love Toyotas! Hey Glock, I really dig your taco man!

Mrs. Stitch's:






And since I work farther, I have the gas sipper:


----------



## ConfederateScott

This is my Envoy. 

In Mississippi Constables provide their own vehicles and buy their own gasoline. Some people mistakenly believe that because the cars are marked with the county name that they are county owned vehicles. They are not. I am no longer a constable but I still have the Envoy. The decals were magnetic so it was easy to un-mark it. With gas prices so high I left office at a good time. Between serving papers, transporting prisoners, answering calls and patrol my average usage was 175 gallons a month. It was usually more during the summer months. I'm gonna sell the Envoy now and buy a little 4WD with a 4-cylinder. I want a Geo Tracker. All I need now is something to get me back and forth from the firehouse, for taking my son to/from school and huntin/fishin trips. Several of my buddies have bought scooters to ride to work at the FD. But I live 25 miles from the station and thats a little too far to ride a scooter. Plus, I'd look funny with a deer across my shoulders riding a scooter.


----------



## Greta

89 mpg...


----------



## GLOCK18

My Toys


----------



## Monocrom

GLOCK18 said:


> My Toys....


 
Okay, curiosity got the better of me.... What *do* you do for a living??


----------



## Robocop

Sasha...(Greta) please tell me somewhere you have a photo of your husband on that bike....I can imagine his big burly self riding that to get a few groceries. It would turn a few heads for sure however sadly with gas as it is now I am considering the same type transportation. Imagine me in full uniform cruising along to work on that.....nice ride regardless and it just struck me as a funny thought.


----------



## Greta

Robo... how did you know he has one too and takes it to and from work... and to get groceries? LOL! 

Here is a pic of both our scooter... mine has the battle girl patch on the front and his has the pork eating crusader patch...






He is a crime scene detective so he doesn't wear the usual blues to work. He wears 5.11's. But he does wear a duty belt with his lights and radio and weapon. He also carries a couple of camera bags slung bandolier style. He is quite the sight coming and going from work...  We also went to KMart and bought a couple of "green" bags for when we go shopping. We hook the handles together with a D-ring and sling them over the seat like saddle bags. Plus there's enough storage under the seat for at least a gallon of milk and a loaf of rye bread. And we put baskets on the back. He had guys at work laugh at him... until he told them what he spent every week in gas compared to what they just spent sitting there in there diesel pick up laughing at him...  ... Now the PD has had to make adjustments to the parking area behind the station... there are no less than a half dozen scooters parked out there every day now...


----------



## Greta

I knew I had a picture of him on his scooter! 

They call him the "CSI Motor Unit"... yes, he does go to scenes on it depending on the scene. No use in dragging out the van if he just needs to go to a traffic accident and take pictures... especially after hours and he gets called out from home. He just goes "as is"...


----------



## Robocop

Thanks for the photos and that is somehow funny to me as I was partly joking about the scooter. I just suddenly got this mental image of him on that thing however it seems he is now an accomplished scooter patrol unit...LOL

We just bought several in my Dept however they are the 3 wheel versions for a few foot patrol units to use. We are trying to make every car a 2 man unit as well as gas prices are killing our fleet of almost 900 officers. The vision of all those scooters parked behind his precinct is kind of funny as well....sad that it is a true vision however seems like we are all headed that way.


----------



## Greta

> ... sad that it is a true vision however seems like we are all headed that way.


 
Not really sad... actually kind of neat...  We have a fairly small department... somewhere around 100 sworn officers. And we can ride our scooters just about year round. It gets a bit nasty when it's 120 degrees out but because it's a fairly small town (you can get anywhere in town from anywhere in town in less than 5 miles), it's no worse than taking a car because the AC is just barely kicking in by the time you get to where you're going. And the scooters are ALOT of fun!  



> The vision of all those scooters parked behind his precinct is kind of funny as well...


 
It is rather comical. All colors and sizes... even a pink one! :laughing:


----------



## light_emitting_dude

Just got me a Toyota Yaris for short hops around town. First tank of gas I got 35 mpg for both city and highway driving!


----------



## GLOCK18

I’m fortune it that I don’t have to work, good investments in real-estate before it took a dump.




Monocrom said:


> Okay, curiosity got the better of me.... What *do* you do for a living??


----------



## Saaby

Like you even have to ask...





Looking pretty drab in that picture. Clean, but faded. That was after I first got it. Last weekend I devoted my weekend to it. wash, claybar, polish, wax. Looking a lot better now, but it could use a little more wax. 

It can't be too bad though now. Had some friendly jolly old man ask me this week "Is that your firetruck?" and I said Yeah and he said "I'm supposed to be color blind, but if that isn't red I don't know what is." Maybe he was just being nice, but I just sat there and took it!


----------



## Monocrom

GLOCK18 said:


> I’m fortune it that I don’t have to work, good investments in real-estate before it took a dump.


 
Thanks for the response.


----------



## J.McDonald Knives

'97 Subaru Legacy Outback. Its my boat puller, hunting vehicle, and everyday driver. Mounted the offroad lights to the towbar mounts on the front and replaced the fog lights with driving spot lights. Mounted the 2 wide beam mini spot lights on the rear for backing in boats and trailer. Ran all the lights to racing toggles except for the fog lights which are mounted to the original wiring harness.


----------



## Fallingwater

GLOCK18 said:


> I’m fortune it that I don’t have to work, good investments in real-estate before it took a dump.


The amount of envy I'm feeling for you right now is too large to be expressed by words.


----------



## Erasmus

I drive a bike comparable to this : 





If I'm lazy I take a bus : 





And for long distances I take a train : 





No fancy bling-bling car here


----------



## STi_WRX02

My first post on CPF, but since I'm a car guy I'll post here first! haha
Modded 04' WRX:





Just picked up a 08' 335i Coupe 2 months ago, gotta get some pics up sometime!

Cheers,


----------



## J.McDonald Knives

STi_WRX02 said:


> My first post on CPF, but since I'm a car guy I'll post here first! haha
> Modded 04' WRX:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up a 08' 335i Coupe 2 months ago, gotta get some pics up sometime!
> 
> Cheers,



Beautiful car!!! Now where is the drooling smiley?!?!?!?!


----------



## Monocrom

Erasmus said:


> I drive a bike comparable to this... If I'm lazy I take a bus... And for long distances I take a train... No fancy bling-bling car here


 
Must admit, one of the few advantages to living in NYC is that you don't _need _a car to get around.... Unless you travel outside of the city. 

Too bad I'm into cars and travel often to Long Island.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Heres some updated pics of the ride.
Hopefully I'll get my license back soon and be able to drive it when completed.

1978 Chevrolet Chevette..:naughty:
08 Pontiac Solstice GXP engine/5 speed trans....260 HP Turbocharged 4 cylinder
Rear Wheel Drive, Full custom Frame, Cage and Suspension.
The only parts left stock will be the body.
Original Paint too!!!

LOTS of work still.

BTW....Thats a Surefire KL4 with a P7 in the headlamp...Not HID


----------



## Toohotruk

Looks like a great "sleeper." :devil:


----------



## schiesz

Ya, thats going to be a nice ride. I would go for the "murdered out" look with all flat black.


----------



## gswitter

DaFABRICATA said:


> Hopefully I'll get my license back soon and be able to drive it when completed.


I think that requires an explanation.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

schiesz said:


> Ya, thats going to be a nice ride. I would go for the "murdered out" look with all flat black.


 


If the stock paint wasn't so perfect I would.

The color has grown on me.

This is what it looked like when I first got it home..:shakehead:sick2:

Needless to say, I have too much time into it, but it has been well worth it.

These pics were taken in my old garage.
My new garage is about 8 times as big!:twothumbs






My favorite "UGLY" shot:green:





Driver side buffed and waxed. 
















Heres another unfinished project: 1976 Kawasaki 90cc chopper.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

gswitter said:


> I think that requires an explanation.


 



Too many points....stupid stuff

I just never went to get it back.
It's been like 8+ years and I've saved a LOT of money and have realized 
getting through life without a car IS possible.
Its given me a whole different outlook and also forced me to make some 
very positive lifestyle changes.....wouldn't change a thing!
Actually glad it happened!

I have a COMPLETELY different outlook now!:twothumbs

It just sucks now that I've moved further away from town.
So I guess its about time....and I REALLY miss that freedom!


----------



## Flying Turtle

2006 Civic when it was a bit younger. Still runs like a top and has gotten as much as 41 mpg in pure highway driving.






Geoff


----------



## A/V Dude

2K5 Nissan Altima S


----------



## Safety1st

On Duty; :twothumbs






Off Duty; :twothumbs


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Safety1st......Thats one of the coolest patrol cars I'll seen!!
Good luck trying to get away from you!!

Turbo-All wheel drive?


Nice WOOFER BOX in the A6!!!


----------



## saltytri

Only on nice days!


----------



## Shreknow91

DaFABRICATA said:


> Nice WOOFER BOX in the A6!!!




DO you mean Subwoofer or Dog? Cause I'm pretty sure thats for his Pup...


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Shreknow91 said:


> DO you mean Subwoofer or Dog? Cause I'm pretty sure thats for his Pup...


 


Yes, I know.
That why the WOOFER BOX is in CAPS...





saltytri......BEAUTIFUL!!!!

All Polished Hand-Crafted Aluminum Body?
Swear I've seen that car before!!:welcome:


----------



## saltytri

DaFABRICATA said:


> saltytri......BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> All Polished Hand-Crafted Aluminum Body?



Yes. It's a fake but a good fake.


----------



## TKC

*I drive a 2006 Toyota Tundra, Double Cab, 4x4,Limited,with TRD off road packed. The headlights and fogs are now all HIDS. I have a Gaylord's X-2000 hard tonneau cover, w/ remote release, and 4 additional power ports hard wired in. IT is Spectra Blue Mica. I LOVE my truck!!*


----------



## georges80

When I get 'permission' to drive it from my wife 

80 series cruiser with 'stuff'






cheers,
george.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

2009 Toyota Corolla. Headlights have light sensors so they adjust from daytime running lights to low beams automatically when it gets dark. Interior lights stay on 30 seconds after shutting the doors to allow time to put on seatbelt and put key in the ignition. Back seats fold down to allow cab space to be used for big things in the trunk. Great for campouts when I bring a lot of stuff and would otherwise need a truck. It gets 35 mpg on average. I have gotten 42 mpg on a 500+ mile stretch to and from the Sierra Nevadas. Gas mileage is about the same as a Prius at night with it's lights on. Has no expensive battery or other parts to maintain or replace. Isn't made to fail after about 100,000 miles like a hybrid. With great gas mileage, no premium price for being a hybrid, and being made to last unlike a hybrid I can use the savings from gas and early replacement on lights.

I like hybrids, but my dad had one. I know the quirks and problems that make them not worth it. The battery expires in 80,000-100,000 miles. In extreme heat, the car shuts off and won't start back up because of battery overheating or charging outside of operating temperatures. This happened to my sister on her wedding day. My dad and I had to drive out and pick her up. The premium price of a hybrid over my Corolla doesn't save enough in gas during the lifetime of the vehicle to justify the cost. Hybrids have to be maintained at authorized dealers. Many machanics aren't qualified to work on them. If the car breaks down in the middle of nowhere, it's hard and expensive to get it somewhere where it can be fixed. Hybrids don't work well in cold climates either. At any locality that requires daytime running lights (like Canada), a hybrid won't get any better gas mileage than a new regular car, but it will fail sooner. 

I think I made the right choice buying a Corolla instead of a hybrid. With all my night travelling to go night hiking and trips to the middle of nowhere to go backpacking, a hybrid would save me little in gas money and isn't worth the risk if it breaks down far from home.


----------



## schiesz

Thats a great cruiser. Love the snorkel. 

I'd really love to have an old FJ but for now the Honda gets me by.


----------



## Toohotruk

Nice Cobra repro...what engine you running in it?


----------



## cree_buyer

ahh... my smiley drives this...


----------



## donn_

For surf fishing only, a 1980 E250/Quigley Conversion:






For everthing else, a 1986 F250 Lariat Diesel:






For small waters, a 16' Sturdee Amesbury Skiff:






For large waters, a 1955 Eldridge-McInnis, twin diesel, mahogany on oak sedan cruiser:


----------



## saltytri

Toohotruk said:


> Nice Cobra repro...what engine you running in it?



302 stroked to 331. 4 barrel Holley, of course, with electronic ignition. 450Hp, 420 lb/ft at the flywheel . It's a driver not a garage queen so I prefer the small block because it is so much better balanced than a big block.


----------



## LEDcandle

Ya rite...... I wish 


'07 WRX STI Limited :-











I see a couple o' scooby bros here :wave:


----------



## stangliter04




----------



## PCC

FrogmanM said:


> '08 VW R32 just over 10K on mileage, 18/23 on mpg
> 
> Mayo


 


LEDdicted said:


> :envy:
> 
> I have its 5-cyl little brother, an '07 Wabbit


 


Wattnot said:


> I'm driving my first ever expensive, exotic car. It's a 2006 VW Touareg V10 TDI. For those not familiar with VW that's a TEN cylinder Diesel engine! It's got every gizmo imaginable. However, I miss my sporty car so I'm selling this and looking for a used C6 series Corvette and an older Lexus LS430 (to fill the gap the 2 seat Vette creates).


 


Brock said:


> I have a 2003 VW Jetta wagon TDI (diesel) recently turned 73,000 miles with a life time of 55.53 mpg. Sometimes I drive for mileage and get in the mid 60’s or drive “normal” and get mid 50’s or pull a 2 ton trailer and get mid 40’s. Usually I drive normal.


 
Wow, not too many VW owners here, and of the few I've found only two (probably one by now) TDIs. Yes, I saw that Audi A6 TDI but I'm talking about VWs here . Sorry if I missed anyone here.

I've owned A1, A2, A3, and, now, A5 VW chassis cars. The A1s were a pair of Mk I Sciroccos ('77 and '81 S), the A2 an '88 Jetta sedan, the A3 a '98 Jetta TDI, and the A5 a '06 Jetta GLI. I was one of the early members of Fred's TDI forums. My TDI was modified with larger injectors, chip, and a few other tweaks that made that car a lot of fun and still returned over 40 MPG of spirited driving. After I wrecked it on a rainy day I was forced to buy a GLI because my wife was convinced that diesels were high performance vehicles and she wanted to slow me down with a 200 horsepower turbocharged gasser! Little does she know...

Her vehicle is a '00 Toyota Sienna that has gotten 24MPG on a long highway drive from San Francisco to Los Angeles. My GLI has returned 36MPG on a drive from San Francisco to Donner Summit and back (200 miles round trip, I think). Same drive in my TDI would return over 50MPG! Average for the van is more like 20 MPG and the GLI is about 25.








NeonLights said:


> Yeah, it is a lot of fun to drive. It only has a modest amount of power, but since it weighs less than 2100 lbs, it scoots along rather nicely and handles like a dream.


An ex-coworker of mine has a second generation Miata, too. He bought a Lotus Elise when they first hit the market. When I asked him about the Miata he told me that it was a blast to drive and that he would never sell it. After getting the Elise, though, he described the handling of the Miata as "like driving a Cadillac!" compared to it.


----------



## alaskawolf

northern most MX5

over the past few months i have been sick , i was bed ridden, sent to the hospital over a dozen times. i racked up an insane medical bill and had to sell off all my cars to try to pay for some of the bills

i was fortunate to have a good friend who gave me the mazda so that i would be able to get around town now that im able to drive again


----------



## TONY M

alaskawolf said:


> northern most MX5
> 
> over the past few months i have been sick , i was bed ridden, sent to the hospital over a dozen times. i racked up an insane medical bill and had to sell off all my cars to try to pay for some of the bills
> 
> i was fortunate to have a good friend who gave me the mazda so that i would be able to get around town now that im able to drive again


The MX-5 looks like a fish out of water at that latitude!

Thats too bad to hear about your health issues, I hope you keep well.


----------



## addictedmatt

05 Subaru Legacy GT


----------



## Novaflash

Year round commuter. Also has great entertainment value.


----------



## alaskawolf

TONY M said:


> The MX-5 looks like a fish out of water at that latitude!
> 
> Thats too bad to hear about your health issues, I hope you keep well.



yeah it sticks out like a sour thumb especially up here lol, my friends and i are going to eventually put it in a garage and do a poor mans paint job on it 

ive decided im going to go with flat black and then ad some chalk paint on it so others can draw on it 

http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=110
chalk paint

$100 paint job 

http://www.ccoomer.com/misc/se-r/with_kit/me_with_car_side.jpg


----------



## NeonLights

alaskawolf said:


> northern most MX5...........i was fortunate to have a good friend who gave me the mazda so that i would be able to get around town now that im able to drive again


Wow, that is pretty far north. I've heard that Miatas are good in the snow with the right tires, but I only have summer performance tires for mine, so it stays parked for most of the winter and we stick with the Subaru.


----------



## skalomax

PCC said:


> Wow, not too many VW owners here, and of the few I've found only two (probably one by now) TDIs. Yes, I saw that Audi A6 TDI but I'm talking about VWs here . Sorry if I missed anyone here.
> 
> I've owned A1, A2, A3, and, now, A5 VW chassis cars. The A1s were a pair of Mk I Sciroccos ('77 and '81 S), the A2 an '88 Jetta sedan, the A3 a '98 Jetta TDI, and the A5 a '06 Jetta GLI. I was one of the early members of Fred's TDI forums. My TDI was modified with larger injectors, chip, and a few other tweaks that made that car a lot of fun and still returned over 40 MPG of spirited driving. After I wrecked it on a rainy day I was forced to buy a GLI because my wife was convinced that diesels were high performance vehicles and she wanted to slow me down with a 200 horsepower turbocharged gasser! Little does she know...
> 
> Her vehicle is a '00 Toyota Sienna that has gotten 24MPG on a long highway drive from San Francisco to Los Angeles. My GLI has returned 36MPG on a drive from San Francisco to Donner Summit and back (200 miles round trip, I think). Same drive in my TDI would return over 50MPG! Average for the van is more like 20 MPG and the GLI is about 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An ex-coworker of mine has a second generation Miata, too. He bought a Lotus Elise when they first hit the market. When I asked him about the Miata he told me that it was a blast to drive and that he would never sell it. After getting the Elise, though, he described the handling of the Miata as "like driving a Cadillac!" compared to it.


 
Fellow VW driver here too.
I drive a MKIII Jetta GLX (1997), such a blast to drive and my EDD.


----------



## Toohotruk

saltytri said:


> 302 stroked to 331. 4 barrel Holley, of course, with electronic ignition. 450Hp, 420 lb/ft at the flywheel . It's a driver not a garage queen so I prefer the small block because it is so much better balanced than a big block.



SWEET!!! I bet it's a BLAST to drive!!! :twothumbs


----------



## Akubra

I`ll play. 

Daily driver : 1997 BMW 323i




Toy : 1966 Mustang


----------



## Yota

LEDcandle said:


> Ya rite...... I wish
> 
> 
> '07 WRX STI Limited :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a couple o' scooby bros here :wave:




Is that your house LEDcandle? Whats under the cover behind the the WRX? Great looking house if it is.


----------



## LEDcandle

Yota said:


> Is that your house LEDcandle? Whats under the cover behind the the WRX? Great looking house if it is.



Thanks for the comments. Yes it is my (dream) house :laughing:  

The covered SUV is a Volvo XC70, then there's a Bimmer 5 series and a Jaguar XK covered somewhere else on the left.


----------



## Trekmeister

Saaby said:


> Like you even have to ask...



Nice to see I'm not the only one with good taste in cars! 

I drive a Saab 9-3 from 1999, about 220bhp/164kW and somewhere around 300Nm torqe. Only a bit more than stock, but more is still to come!

Lowest fuel-consumption I've had is 5.9l/100km over 1000km. Never been close to it again, but I guess I must have had the wind in my back or something. Also I ran on much more narrow tires back then.
Now in the winter I end up somewhere around 11l/100km, mostly short trips to the store. Summertime is about the same, it is waaaay to much fun stepping on that gas pedal after the red lights or shifting down to 4th or 3rd gear and really gunning it when overtaking others. Those habits unfortunatly really increases my average consumption. 

(And by the way, why oh why won't people leave the 19th century and start using SI units instead?!)

Ooo, and pictures! (First one is quite overexposed unfortunatly)


----------



## bullfrog

Heres my little beauty - look at those sleek lines!!!






The interior is best in class and amazingly roomy:






Costs only $81 a month to drive and runs on this:







:naughty:


----------



## Monocrom

bullfrog said:


> Heres my little beauty - look at those sleek lines!!!


 
I've ridden in your vehicle. Got a couple of questions for you....

Do you work in a mental institution? I've noticed that you give rides to some [email protected]$$ folks. Why is the floor usually littered with, well; litter? Do you have a small bladder?.... Cause your ride often stinks of urine. And finally, why are there so many stripper poles in your ride??


----------



## roguesw

And finally said:


> Lol, I ride a train daily and that one made my day. I cant look at those pole in the same way anymore. Cheers mate hahaha
> Des


----------



## Monocrom

roguesw said:


> Lol, I ride a train daily and that one made my day. I cant look at those pole in the same way anymore. Cheers mate hahaha
> Des


 
Glad to see one of my corny jokes paid off. :twothumbs


----------



## 2000xlt

Just my lonley ram...


----------



## steed77

Winter/Daily Driver car





Summer/ Home Depot truck





Baby mover


----------



## brucec

Monocrom said:


> I've ridden in your vehicle. Got a couple of questions for you....
> 
> Do you work in a mental institution? I've noticed that you give rides to some [email protected]$$ folks. Why is the floor usually littered with, well; litter? Do you have a small bladder?.... Cause your ride often stinks of urine. And finally, why are there so many stripper poles in your ride??



And WTF is that liquid that drips from the ceiling?!? Let's just hope it's "pure" NYC rain-water, deep filtered through 80 years of street sweeping into the gutters and subway gratings of Manhattan. Better yet, let's just wear a hood and try not to think about it...


----------



## kuksul08

I drive a 330Ci


----------



## bretti_kivi

I drive this, when I can: 





Average is around 6l/100km on winter tyres, summer 215s bring that back up to just under 7 (which is around 33mpg US, forty-something UK mpg).


----------



## Superdave

i thought i had posted in this thread.. but i guess not. 

Here is my daily driver, a 2006 Trailblazer..






my wife's daily driver, 2004 Grand Am GT:






and my toy.. a 1991 Z24 cavalier, 3500SFI engine swap, big cam, headers etc.. 275 WHP/259 WTQ (~320 crank HP) all motor V6. [email protected] 105.5 MPH 1/4 mile, 12 MPG city and 30 MPG Hwy.


----------



## Jay R

I drive a Suzuki Swift. 8 years old, three door, one litre engine that only made 52bhp when it was new. It's a bit crap but I don't care. If I want to get anywhere fast, I take the motorbike.


----------



## Russ T. Nutt

93 Ply. Acclaim 3.0 V-6 - 26 MPG. Wife drives a 00 Caravan 3*0 V-6 - 22 MPG. Need the van for the kids, or would get something a little more fuel efficent, but ... she LOVES it!


----------



## Art

I drive 2 cars, a 1996 Audi avant 1.9TDI and a 1999 Seat Ibiza 1.9d.

My Audi is moded from 110bhp to 180bhp.. turbo swap, intercooler etc :nana:

It has actually a sound very different from most diesel burners:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5MqfjgSoTc



Regards,


----------



## vtunderground

New truck:







Old truck (only because I don't have any pics of the new truck off-road):


----------



## 2000xlt

hey steed77, nice lightning, what drop do you have on that. I was thinking of doing a 2/3 drop on my ram, as i am short, and its a pain in the a$$ to have to get in the bed to get things out sometimes, mine is 4WD its not a straight axel in the front, so i dont think it would cause a problem, the kit i was pricing includes, rear leaf, front spindles, lower control arms and coils.


----------



## Monocrom

brucec said:


> And WTF is that liquid that drips from the ceiling?!? Let's just hope it's "pure" NYC rain-water, deep filtered through 80 years of street sweeping into the gutters and subway gratings of Manhattan. Better yet, let's just wear a hood and try not to think about it...


 
I drive to work in a 16 year-old Mercury Sable sedan that I'm borrowing from a relative. Been driving it for almost 10 months now. Hope to upgrade to a new car, soon.... But if given the choice, I'd pick that old Merc over the subway in a heartbeat!


----------



## Big_Ed

I drive a 1996 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme 2 door. Nice middle of the road type of car. Good gas mileage, adequate power, stylish, comfortable, and relatively reliable for a 13 year old car. And no rust so far!


----------



## brighterisbetter

Same truck I've had since highschool, though it's got a few extra miles on her since then : `98 Dodge Dakota Sport


----------



## EasySt

Here's my primary vehicle:





2002 Honda Goldwing GL1800A





I have a car too, but I'm always forgetting to drive it enough to keep the battery charged... ;-)


----------



## Egsise

MB W123 240D Limousine Lang
Built 1982
Mileage 2milj km
My EDC, every day car


----------



## vitekboi

my little rice burner


----------



## Monocrom

I've waited nearly a year to post this update.... Nearly a year of waiting for funds to get freed up, of agonizing over the sheer number of choices, of tons of mind-numbing research for the ideal car for me. 

And 4 hours ago, I brought my new car home. It's got a wicked V6. Sitting in my garage is my brand new....

*Mazda 6 sSport model.* :twothumbs

Here's a pic of my car that I initially built on the Mazda dealer's website.

(The only thing missing is the rear spolier and body colored side-molding. Side-molding was $265 extra, and they had to use an outside body shop. But _so _worth the price to keep small dents off my doors).


----------



## greenLED




----------



## jp2515

98 Toyota Camry


----------



## Flying Turtle

Sweet new ride, Monocrom. I had the granddaddy of yours, the '79 626. One of my favorites ever. 

Geoff


----------



## lonesouth

My daily driver is a 2005 4Runner limited v8 2wd.
Average: 19 mpg mixed city/highway

Wife's daily driver is a 2007 Mazda 6 4cyl
Average: 24 mpg mixed city/highway

My toy is a 1977 bronco 302





Average: 13 mpg


----------



## Toohotruk

Very cool Bronco!!! :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom

Flying Turtle said:


> Sweet new ride, Monocrom. I had the granddaddy of yours, the '79 626. One of my favorites ever.
> 
> Geoff


 
Thanks!

Here's the best part, turns out the spolier on my new 6 is actually functional. 

*I just confused the Hell out of anyone reading this. "How can a spoiler on a front-wheel drive car be functional?"

Functional, in a different type of way. Due to the car's design, you can't see the top of the trunk lid from the Driver's seat. Normally, you'd have to guess how far the trunk extends past the rear window when backing up into a parking space. But with the optional spolier in place, you can use that as a reference point when backing up. The spoiler extends just past the trunk lid. So when you see the spoiler getting very close to say, the back wall of your garage, you know when to stop. 

Just realized that today. My rear spoiler is functional! W00t!!


----------



## Lurchensteen

I drive a 2002 VW GIT VR6. It is a kind of love hate thing. Somedays i like some days i hate .


----------



## brucec

Lurchensteen said:


> I drive a 2002 VW GIT VR6. It is a kind of love hate thing. Somedays i like some days i hate .


 
I had the same car. I know EXACTLY what you mean. Super comfortable car, perfectly finished interior, and the engine is awesome. But they connected that little gem of a VR6 to a stick with about as much feel as the joystick from an Atari. The automatic climate control was a monstrosity to use with critical design errors like disabling AC when defrost is activated, meaning in the middle of winter, you have to use the AC at the max cold setting in order for it to kick in so the air can be dehumidified and defog your windshield. The windshield defrost was also terribly positioned, a good 6 inches above the wipers meaning they easily ice up. I don't know if I loved or hated that car.


----------



## HarryN

On a related note, consumers seem to continue to not grasp the connection between the North American economy and the North American auto industry. 

U.S. auto sales plunge and recession deepens:

http://www.reuters.com/article/topNews/idUSWEN543220090303


----------



## 270winchester

What's stopping GM, and Ford from bringing their 60-70mpg diesel compacts to the states, aside from red tape? They enjoy a good reputation in Europe as fuel efficient and relatively reliable. 

Until they start offering products that consumers want they slide will continue. I'm not interested in bloated "compacts" that are as big as mid-sized cars of the 90s and get 28 on the highway. my 92 gets 32 on the highway and it has 215000 miles on it.



HarryN said:


> On a related note, consumers seem to continue to not grasp the connection between the North American economy and the North American auto industry.
> 
> U.S. auto sales plunge and recession deepens:
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/topNews/idUSWEN543220090303



The same is happening to japanese auto industry, where the average decline in sales is around 40% between the major players.


----------



## HarryN

Hi 270 - I realize that there are many reasons to purchase a vehicle, and certainly one size does not fit all. Importing econo cars from Europe is tough right now with the exchange rate. 

Up until just this weekend, diesel prices in CA have been so high (much higher than premium gas) that it would be a tough sell to consumers, not to mention the long term challenges that CA has put on diesel cars here. If a car cannot be viably sold in all 50 states, there is little point offering it.

I agree that style has gone out the window (from just about all mfgs IMHO) with the crazy oversize chrome grills of the past few years - talk about ugly cars. It is hard to believe that every brand of designers actually think this is attractive.

On the other end of the spectrum, we were looking for a replacement for one of our 2 Dodge minivans last year. We looked at ALL of the brands and guess what - they are too small. Even my wife bangs her head getting into a minivan - what the heck ? You think we are going to buy a vehicle too small for the task of family travel and the drive to school ?

My wife even drug me kicking and screaming to the Toyota dealer to look at their minivans. Toyota's quality and design is usually pretty decent, so I was frankly kind of stunned by how bland it really was. In what can only be considered the most amazingly dumb idea, they copied the prior generation of dodge minivans - mistakes and all, and managed to make it even blander looking.

The real surprise was when I stepped hard on the gas - plenty of power, but the engine steer was so dramatic that we nearly wrecked. I thought maybe it was me, so I tried it again - same amazing engine steer problem.

Anyway, we ended up deciding to just wait. No way am I going to spit on some American and Canadian workers by adding to the trade deficit.

Imagine if the DRM was applied to cars - Toyota might not exist.


----------



## Onuris

Our current vehicles:

Black metallic 08 Mercedes GL550 AMG (family hauler)

Dark grey metallic 07 BMW 338ix awd (daily driver)

Dark copper metallic 05 Ford F-150 King Ranch SuperCrew 4x4 w/ saddle brown leather interior (utility/hauling stuff)

Silver metallic 98 Porsche Carrera4- last year for the air-cooled 911's (weekend toy/dates)

Lemon Twist 70 Plymouth AAR 340 Cuda

Dark blue metallic 69 Plymouth Roadrunner, 440 6-pack

74 Toyota Land Cruiser, restored several years ago. Is primered and minus motor/trans. Uncertain what color to paint it, and undecided on whether to find a correct straight-6 for it or drop in a small block v-8.

VW Street Rail, Berrien Stalker frame, Jack Raby 200 hp 2017cc VW race motor.

07 Bimota DB5R (weekend rider) My divorce present to myself!

06 Triumph Daytona 675 (daily rider)

Dark graphite metalic 06 Mazda RX-8, heavily tuned, 328 hp on dyno (my girlfriends toy)

Dark OD green metallic 98 Jeep Wrangler (my girlfriends daily driver)

04 Buell XB9S Lightning (my girlfriends ride)

Many 4-wheelers, dirt bikes, snowmobiles, race karts- my 10 year old son and 8 year old daughter are avid karters

Technically I could probably add a dark blue 03 Yukon Denali XL and a silver 01 Mercedes SLK280 to this list as my name is still on the titles even though my ex-wife got them in the divorce.

I picked up the GL550 and 328ix to replace my aging 01 Toyota Land Cruiser and 99 BMW M Coupe. A good friend of mine is a used car dealer and he picked them up for me this past summer for nearly half of what they are worth at auction. The GL seats 7, so now I can go out with my girlfriend and my 4 kids without having to take seperate vehicles.

I intended the 328ix to be *my* year-round daily driver, but my girlfriend kind of fell in love with it and will most often not give it back. I'm not really complaining though, because I have been driving her RX-8 when the weather is nice and clear, and either her Wrangler or my King Ranch when the weather is inclement.

Recently I have been lusting for a new Maserati GranTurismo S. One of my clients has one, the standard model not the S version. He let me drive it briefly a few times and I was absolutely blown away by its performance and looks. It is a "poor mans Ferrari", complete with a Ferrari motor. I live debt-free and pay cash for everthing, so on the one hand I am having a hard time justifying throwing down over $140k for a new toy that I don't really need- esp. since I have the Carrera4. On the other hand I can sell my Cuda and Roadrunner to my best friend and have enough for the Maserati with plenty of cash to spare. I haven't taken them to the car shows in many years, and they are rarely driven, so they have been mostly just sitting in my pole barn collecting dust. My friend is an avid Mopar collector, and he has been begging me to sell them to him ever since I inherited them from my dad and uncle. If I do decide to sell them to him one stipulation would be that I get them back if anything were to happen to him.

So perhaps this summer there will be a GranTurismo S in my garage!


----------



## NoFair

schiesz said:


> Very nice one there! I keep looking but not too easy to find something in that nice of condition. What year is it?


 
Incredibly late, but it is a 1967 912 that has been tuned and lightened:thumbsup:

Sverre


----------



## Flying Turtle

NoFair said:


> Incredibly late, but it is a 1967 912 that has been tuned and lightened:thumbsup:
> 
> Sverre



Nice. My first ride in a Porsche was in one of these back in 1969. I was impressed.

Geoff


----------



## NoFair

Flying Turtle said:


> Nice. My first ride in a Porsche was in one of these back in 1969. I was impressed.
> 
> Geoff


 
I still am every time we find an empty bit of twisty road:twothumbs

Unfortunately we have loads of snow here and she will stay in one of the garages for at least another month

Sverre


----------



## schiesz

NoFair said:


> Incredibly late, but it is a 1967 912 that has been tuned and lightened:thumbsup:
> 
> Sverre



Very nice. And late is always better than never


----------



## KC2IXE

My wife and I have 2 vehicles

A 2004 Nissan Frontier Crew Cab long bed (Mine)

a 2009 Scion xB, 2 weeks old this coming Saturday. Did our part to help stimulate the economy, and besides, her 1993 Saturn SL2 was kinda beat


----------



## Pontiaker

05 Z51 Vette, daily driver. 11.80's at 119 at the strip, 1:40 at Willow Springs on street tires...Gets 16-17mph in the city if I keep my foot out of it, 30+ on the highway.

06 SS Trailblazer AWD

95 Suburban, up at the cabin

1970 GTO 100% bone stock unrestored survivor, ran a 14.6 smoking the right rear tire through 1st and most of 2nd.Its the only Pontiac I will never sell, my dad bought it in 1972, has never been repainted, nothing has even been rebuilt, engine, tranny rear end. I have done the carb a couple of times and maybe two alt's through the years....My mom brought us home from school everyday in this for about ten years, has 112k on the clock. 

1999 Suzuki DR350s, my fourth one.I just cant get into the DRZ400's...

Iam a Pontiac Musclecar nut, have had just under 50 of them in the last 20 years...

Going roadracing next friday, cant wait! 
Matt


----------



## duboost

PCC said:


> Wow, not too many VW owners here, and of the few I've found only two (probably one by now) TDIs. Yes, I saw that Audi A6 TDI but I'm talking about VWs here . Sorry if I missed anyone here.


:wave:




steed77 said:


> Winter/Daily Driver car


wow gorgeous R. Those black RS4's look awesome on there :thumbsup:

here's my mk4 gti


----------



## suregetfired

07 BMW 335i (to be replaced with a 09 135i next month)
07 Honda 600rr


----------



## mossyoak

'91 jeep cherokee 4.0 high output, 4x4 automatic
3.5 inch rusty's offroad lift kit, 32x11.5x15 bfgoodrich mud terrains
fenders have been cut by 2 inches and then rolled to prevent cutting into the tires when flexed up and sway bars front and rear have been removed for additional flexibility and bumpers have been trimmed for better approach and departure angles, soon to be replaced by custom made high clearance bumpers with reinforced recovery points.


----------



## Toohotruk

mossyoak said:


> '91 jeep cherokee 4.0 high output, 4x4 automatic
> 3.5 inch rusty's offroad lift kit, 32x11.5x15 bfgoodrich mud terrains
> fenders have been cut by 2 inches and then rolled to prevent cutting into the tires when flexed up and sway bars front and rear have been removed for additional flexibility and bumpers have been trimmed for better approach and departure angles, soon to be replaced by custom made high clearance bumpers with reinforced recovery points.



Pics???


----------



## mossyoak

Toohotruk said:


> Pics???



its raining right now let me find some on my phone


----------



## LuxLuthor




----------



## 270winchester

nice. Love the show.


----------



## bearhunter

I am one of the unfortunate soles who are driving a 43 year old car. Of coarse it just happens to be a 1966 Dodge R/T 426 with 2x4s and 4 speed but we all have our cross to bare HE HE HE
And yea I am the original owner. I also have a company car a Ford Crown Vic.

PS the R/T only has 42000 miles on it. It gets about 10 mpg or less then 5 mpg if you stand on it.


----------



## Morelite

2003 Grand Cherokee Limited
2003 Chevy 2500HD Siverado LT 8.1L (rarely used now days)
1980 Chevy C-10 454 (not driven for 4 years now)
1974 Jeep CJ-5 with a 401 (in the middle of a fiberglass body resto.)


----------



## Big_Ed

bearhunter said:


> I am one of the unfortunate soles who are driving a 23 year old car. Of coarse it just happens to be a 1966 Dodge R/T 426 with 2x4s and 4 speed but we all have our cross to bare HE HE HE
> And yea I am the original owner. I also have a company car a Ford Crown Vic.
> 
> PS the R/T only has 42000 miles on it. It gets about 10 mpg or less then 5 mpg if you stand on it.



Cool car, but I think it's more like 43 years old, not 23!


----------



## mbassoc2003

2009 Lexus IS 250 RS in black.


----------



## Toohotruk

bearhunter said:


> I am one of the unfortunate soles who are driving a 23 year old car. Of coarse it just happens to be a 1966 Dodge R/T 426 with 2x4s and 4 speed but we all have our cross to bare HE HE HE
> And yea I am the original owner. I also have a company car a Ford Crown Vic.
> 
> PS the R/T only has 42000 miles on it. It gets about 10 mpg or less then 5 mpg if you stand on it.



Pics?


----------



## bearhunter

Big_Ed said:


> Cool car, but I think it's more like 43 years old, not 23!


You are right just corrected that Thanks


----------



## Monocrom

Got some better pics of my sweet ride. Had it for nearly 6 months now. The V6 engine is sweet! The power and handling are incredible! Wish the brakes were a bit better, and the steering wasn't so light. But very happy, overall. Pics taken by a good friend of mine. Enjoy. 

'09 Mazda 6 sSport model.
 












*All imperfections are the result of sunlight reflecting off my ride. There is not one speck of bird poop on my baby.


----------



## KD5XB

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y72/elsie1/6189/T7.jpg


----------



## Monocrom

*To: KD5XB ~*

Just curious... Have you ever run out of gas? :lolsign:


----------



## KD5XB

Haven't run out of gas, but have run out of DIESEL a couple of times, although it was caused by parking on an incline when the fuel level was so low that it uncovered the pickup tubes.

The BIG tank holds milk, though...


----------



## Monocrom

KD5XB said:


> The BIG tank holds milk, though...


 
Well, that explains the army of kittens chasing after your ride. 

"Got Milk?" I guess you do!


----------



## speedjunkie

I have two cars in my household. The first car is a '08 BMW 535i and the second car is a '07 BMW 328i. I also have a '03 BMW K1200RS motorcycle. My driving patterns haven't changed too much, but I do try to drive the smaller car whenever possible. On the weekends, I will try to ride the motorcycle more, but that really has nothing to do with gas economy...just trying to ride more


----------



## Elmie

'04 G35





'02 Civic Si


----------



## ponygt65

Current car:
98 Saturn SL2 (single dad of four...toys are no more)

Past cars:
2003 AB Procharged Mach 1
2004 DSG Mach 1
2003 Convertible Cobra
1965 K-Code GT Coupe
1965 A-Code GT Coupe project car
1966 Fastback Shelby clone
1966 Convertible SHelby clone
2002 Loaded Expedition
1998 Ford contour (woohoo).

Let me know if you want to see any of them. I'll post some pictures if you'd like.:thumbsup:


----------



## smokinbasser

An almost bone stock Explorer sport with the 4.0 Litre soc engine. Gas economy and towing a bass boat will never go together. I do get 21mpg when I leave the boat in the garage. We are not going to talk about the boats mileage, it only has two speed settings, idle for no wake zones and balls to the wall.


----------



## alpg88

2009 honda accord


----------



## Coolricks

My truck and where I work.

2008 Toyota Tundra CrewMax
5.7 Engine.


----------



## karlthev

Just got new wheels back in February---2009 Jetta Turbo diesel--best car I've ever owned. Goes like the wind and, 42+MPG on the highway at legal+++ speeds! :devil:


Karl


----------



## Toohotruk

ponygt65 said:


> Current car:
> 98 Saturn SL2 (single dad of four...toys are no more)
> 
> Past cars:
> 2003 AB Procharged Mach 1
> 2004 DSG Mach 1
> 2003 Convertible Cobra
> 1965 K-Code GT Coupe
> 1965 A-Code GT Coupe project car
> 1966 Fastback Shelby clone
> 1966 Convertible SHelby clone
> 2002 Loaded Expedition
> 1998 Ford contour (woohoo).
> 
> Let me know if you want to see any of them. I'll post some pictures if you'd like.:thumbsup:



Of course we want pictures! 

Especially of that sweet Contour! :naughty:


----------



## Changchung

This is my Suzuki gn125 what I use most, I have too a Virago, but I like more this one...


----------



## iapyx

binky said:


> My car and one of my working bikes. It's an old pic but the bike's so good (Intense Tracer) I haven't bought a new XC one since.
> 
> Volvo V70 R
> Manual transmission, big dual-piston Brembo brakes, 300 hp but only on a cold day with good gas and a warm engine and high humidity with the A/C and traction control turned off etc etc.
> I do like the car, though. I hope to drive it 'til it's unfixable.
> I've tinted the windows since the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could ride my bike into Boston/Cambridge but there's no good safe way from the South direction and a reactivated train line killed all hopes for a rail-to-trail. Man that train spews a lot of gunk. Hard to imagine it's really lowering pollution. Sorry. Back to topic...


 

Responding a bit late. It's 1,5 years ago since you wrote this.
Back in 2000 (around) I did ride my bike from South Boston (Readville) to the city hall and back. Not safe? I don't know. I didn't know Boston and it's neighbourhoods so well yet. Looked safe to me. Only unsafe things I encountered were the holes in the roads I had to avoid.


----------



## iapyx

this 





and this:


----------



## javajoe

06 tacoma and 06 gpr, used to have a 636 but sold it for the ski


----------



## PCC

karlthev said:


> Just got new wheels back in February---2009 Jetta Turbo diesel--best car I've ever owned. Goes like the wind and, 42+MPG on the highway at legal+++ speeds! :devil:
> 
> 
> Karl


Just wait until the engine is fully broken in. My '98 Jetta TDI engine fully broke in at around the 80,000 mile mark. Oil consumption went to zero and the economy surged to about 45 MPG on the highway despite a heavy right foot and some power mods. I miss that car.


----------



## vb14

I drive my wife crazy.


----------



## guardpost3

this is my latest jeep, ive been thru a CJ, TJ and an MJ, but now that i have kids, had to get a WJ. obviously the first thing i did was lift it:thumbsup:


----------



## kwkarth

Besides driving my wife crazy, we drive twin '09 Acura RDX SH-AWD Turbos. 

Prior to that we had an '06 Porsche Cayenne Turbo, (450+ HP) and an '06 Lexus IS350, which was a slug compared to the Cayenne. We decided to downsize around the end of last year. Both cars were paid for but even an oil change on the Cayenne was 250 bux a pop, plus it always egged me on to drive faster than allowed. For example, even though I never floored it except at the track, I never hit the end of a freeway on ramp at less than 100mph, so I had to always apply brakes to merge with freeway traffic. That car was WAAAAY too much fun to drive. On the track, I lapped a dozen 911's at 140+mph going around turn 12 at PIR. Too much fun. The Acura RDX's are a lot of fun to drive and get better mileage than either the Porsche or the Lexus, and come with free oil changes for life.


----------



## Bright Scouter

2002 Jeep Wrangler


----------



## mossyoak

guardpost3 said:


> this is my latest jeep, ive been thru a CJ, TJ and an MJ, but now that i have kids, had to get a WJ. obviously the first thing i did was lift it:thumbsup:



nice to see another jeeper on here.


----------



## guardpost3

mossyoak said:


> nice to see another jeeper on here.



Thanks! I was hoping to see more of them around here. guess ill just show off the rest of mine (well mine and my brothers)


----------



## scout24

Mrs. Scout and I both have Scion XB's, '05 and '06. 30mpg if I don't beat it too hard, 70 mi. roundtrip to work in different directions for each of us. I also have an '08 Tacoma, and an '07 V-Star 1300 that sits next to my Burgman 650.


----------



## Monocrom

guardpost3 said:


> Thanks! I was hoping to see more of them around here. guess ill just show off the rest of mine (well mine and my brothers).


 
I was wondering why the lettering was upside down. . . And then I took a closer look.


----------



## fisk-king

67 Malibu (SS clone) -needs restoring badly





I also have a '97 ford ranger


----------



## thelightdude

My first car as a teenager was a 1963 Triumph TR3b. I wish I had it now.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triumph_TR3B



I currently drive a Jeep and love it.


----------



## Toohotruk

Seeing that Willys Wagon makes me sick...I used to have a 1950 Wagon with a Ford 289 CI V8. I always planned to do a total rebuild someday...had to sell it due to space limitations. :sigh:










Just look at all that chrome, Baby! :naughty:







Now every time I see one...:mecry:


----------



## turbodog

2006 honda s2000
2009 toyota tacoma


----------



## BIGLOU

Beater=1978 Honda Civic CVCC 1.5L 4speed
Offroad= 1985 Toyota 4Runner 22r Auto.
Garage Queen=2001 Supercharged Acura Integra Type-R 220 WHP


----------



## guardpost3

Toohotruk said:


> Seeing that Willys Wagon makes me sick...I used to have a 1950 Wagon with a Ford 289 CI V8. I always planned to do a total rebuild someday...had to sell it due to space limitations. :sigh:
> 
> Now every time I see one...:mecry:



Actually that is the only jeep in the pics that does not belong to our family. It is one of my brothers friends. We are just giving him a hand working on it. It is in great shape, it was sitting in a barn for ten years before we went to pick it up. put a splash of gas in it and dropped in a new battery and it started right up, we drove it up on to the trailer without a problem. I LOVE jeeps!


----------



## gswitter

BIGLOU said:


> Garage Queen=2001 Supercharged Acura Integra Type-R 220 WHP


Good to see another Type R owner.


----------



## guardpost3

Had a friend in high school that had a right-hand drive honda integra type-r, that was an extremely fun car to drive.


----------



## Toohotruk

guardpost3 said:


> Actually that is the only jeep in the pics that does not belong to our family. It is one of my brothers friends. We are just giving him a hand working on it. It is in great shape, it was sitting in a barn for ten years before we went to pick it up. put a splash of gas in it and dropped in a new battery and it started right up, we drove it up on to the trailer without a problem. I LOVE jeeps!...




They are definitely cool! Especially the Willys Overland models...there's a guy I see once in a while around town, that has a Willys pickup about the same year as my wagon that he has cherried out. It runs on what look to be 33" mudders and looks incredibly cool! I think he has a Chevy small block in it. 

What year is the Wagon your brother's friend has? Looks to be a 60s model. What engine does it have?


----------



## kyhunter1

2005 Nissan Frontier pickup 4x4 265hp V6 black.


----------



## doktor_x

I bounce back and forth between a 2000 Jeep Cherokee Sport and a 1973 Dodge Dart Swinger. I may be wrecking the planet, but the payments can't be beat. :devil:


----------



## LEDobsession

fisk-king said:


> 67 Malibu (SS clone) -needs restoring badly



Its nice to see some real muscle on here. I have a '68 Chevrolet Chevelle SS Clone Im working on right now. Aside from LEDs, Photography, and ATVs, cars are my other hobby. 
The goal with this car is to use LEDs for all lighting. Including forward lighting. Currently the car is about half way in primer.




My truck snuck into the picture in this one. 




Daily Driver (you'll have to excuse the poor image quality, it was before I had the money to buy my D90):




The only fun thing I have since I sold my TRX450R:


----------



## steveG

I think I was driving this at the time this thread was started... The current daily driver is not as fun but mods are in the works!
DaFABRICATA, The Pontiac rocks! In stock and modified form. The paint is great too!

And NO, the second pic is NOT Photoshopped!


----------



## schiesz

gswitter said:


> Good to see another Type R owner.



I love seeing the Integras out there as well. I loved mine more than any car i've ever driven. It had a fairly unpleasant ending 5 years ago:









But that car saved my family's lives that day, so I have zero complaints.


----------



## kwkarth

kwkarth said:


> Besides driving my wife crazy, we drive twin '09 Acura RDX SH-AWD Turbos.
> 
> Prior to that we had an '06 Porsche Cayenne Turbo, (450+ HP) and an '06 Lexus IS350, which was a slug compared to the Cayenne. We decided to downsize around the end of last year. Both cars were paid for but even an oil change on the Cayenne was 250 bux a pop, plus it always egged me on to drive faster than allowed. For example, even though I never floored it except at the track, I never hit the end of a freeway on ramp at less than 100mph, so I had to always apply brakes to merge with freeway traffic. That car was WAAAAY too much fun to drive. On the track, I lapped a dozen 911's at 140+mph going around turn 12 at PIR. Too much fun. The Acura RDX's are a lot of fun to drive and get better mileage than either the Porsche or the Lexus, and come with free oil changes for life.


Found some pictures from the good old days.


----------



## jamesmtl514

2003 Acura 3.2TL Type-S A-Spec
for big pic click here. 
http://i39.tinypic.com/6jj0bm.jpg


----------



## gswitter

schiesz said:


>


Wow! What hit you? Looks like the roof and pillars stood still and the rest of the car got knocked forward by a foot.

My Integra's pretty beat up after 11+ years of daily driving, but I'll never get rid of it.


----------



## Mjolnir

Jamesmtl514, that picture is well over the 800 x 600 size limit for pictures. You should resize it before a moderator deletes it.


----------



## TCW 60

Golf MK V 1.6.


----------



## Big_Ed

Just a few weeks ago, I bought a 1998 GMC Sierra K1500, Z71 extended cab. I had a similar one a couple years ago, but it was totalled in a flood. I've been looking for another one like it ever since. It's a good thing I bought this one recently because less than 2 weeks later, the transmission in my 1996 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme grenaded itself, sending parts bouncing between the road and the floor of the car. I'm not exactly thrilled about the greatly decresed gas mileage, but I really like driving a truck, having the hauling capability, and 4 wheel drive in the winter, so I think it's worth it. Besides work is only about a 2&1/2 miles away, so it won't be that bad. And there's nothing like a V-8!


----------



## SuperTrouper

I recently bought a Volvo V50 T5 SE and I'm loving it.

Click for larger sizes on Flickr


----------



## schiesz

gswitter said:


> Wow! What hit you? Looks like the roof and pillars stood still and the rest of the car got knocked forward by a foot.
> 
> My Integra's pretty beat up after 11+ years of daily driving, but I'll never get rid of it.



Sorry I missed this before :thinking:

Its a bit deceptive but because thats just where they sat the top back on at. The fire dept took the whole top off the car to get my daughter out of the back seat. We were hit from behind by a full size van while stopped. I never intended to get rid of mine either... One of these days I will try to get another.


----------



## mossyoak

SuperTrouper said:


> I recently bought a Volvo V50 T5 SE and I'm loving it.
> 
> Click for larger sizes on Flickr



the new Volvos are so damn sexy.


----------



## T4R06

E70 X5 - with wife and daughter
135i - for myself


----------



## T0RN4D0

My poor mans car  O 43 MPG (5.5l /100km) of diesel, 60hp and no supercharger hahaha.  On the other hand its not about the car, its about the pilot, and this little bugger usually overtakes everything in its path  (untill i come to the highway at least haha) 






http://matjaz.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/litke-015a.jpg - a summer picture


----------



## Budda

I drive a 1992 (it's almos older as me) white Fiat Uno, methane powered.
Really famous thanks to a violent pack that usually drive white Uno, many of them were cops.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2a/Fiat_Uno_3d_PICT0113.jpg


----------



## Random Guy

Depending on what my dad has with him, I either drive a 1986 extended cab 4x4 S10 (with about 130K), a 1995 Volvo 940 Turbo wagon (with about 180K), or a Euro spec 1984 Mercedes Benz 300D. No turbo, 88 HP when it was new, and a 5 speed manual! Only about 205K on it, too. 

My favorite thing about these cars is their relative simplicity relative to newer cars. That, and due to the fact that they are rear wheel drive, there is actually room around the engine so you can service it.


----------



## kuksul08

Yay... finally upgraded


----------



## diggity

This is my baby. 1978 FJ40 LandCruiser


----------



## sigsour

Here is my 2005 F250 turbo diesel crew cab.


----------



## Ras_Thavas

Daily driver - 2008 FJ Cruiser.







When weather permits I go with the 2008 FZ6


----------



## wykeite

diggity said:


> This is my baby. 1978 FJ40 LandCruiser


 
Beautiful. Serious off road piece of kit.


----------



## mossyoak

mossyoak said:


> '91 jeep cherokee 4.0 high output, 4x4 automatic
> 3.5 inch rusty's offroad lift kit, 32x11.5x15 bfgoodrich mud terrains
> fenders have been cut by 2 inches and then rolled to prevent cutting into the tires when flexed up and sway bars front and rear have been removed for additional flexibility and bumpers have been trimmed for better approach and departure angles, soon to be replaced by custom made high clearance bumpers with reinforced recovery points.



My bad, i totally forgot to update with photos, here's some for all the jeepers here. 





first day i had the lift and tires on it, mud holes that would go over the hood, rock ledges that i couldnt walk up, and ruts three feet deep, nothing could stop it. ive never been so proud. 





the trail continues up and to the right on that big rock, i wish i would have had someone to take pictures of me going up that ledge but my girl was my right side spotter. 





the old girl cleaned up, thats about the stoutest vehicle ive ever seen, for 330k miles on the engine and drivetran and it still stands up to me dogging the hell out of it.


----------



## fisk-king

my '67 Chevelle SS clone w/ 396 big block







My E.D.D. (every day drive:nana is a Ford Escape '06


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2

Well since I can't drive (vision prohibits that) I'll post about what my parents have. My mom has a 2006 Hyundai Azera. It was my brothers, but they fell on hard times and still had payments to make on it, so early this summer we just traded my mom's 2000 Ford Taurus SEL (black, black leather interior, 6-disc CD changer, spoiler, sun roof, etc) for it. Here's a pic of when my brother had it:






My dad drives a 2001 Dodge Ram 1500 longbed 2WD (not a 4x4) normal cab, silver with topper, cattle guard, and homemade dual-bench insert (made by someone else who had it then sold it at their rummage sale).


----------



## guardpost3

mossyoak said:


>



Good lookin XJ you got there Mossy, is the buggy yours too? it looks like fun


----------



## mossyoak

nah thats a friend of mines custom, its pretty bad, dana 70 front axle narrowed and dana 80 rear narrowed, ford 460 propane powered, thats one stout buggy.


----------



## diggity

wykeite said:


> Beautiful. Serious off road piece of kit.



Thank you sir. I wheel it regularly.

- 1978 FJ40 Land Cruiser
- Original inline 6 (2F)
- 4 speed
- 4" Hell Creek lift SUA
- Rear locker
- 34x10.50x15 LTB Swampers

Next up is power steering and a front locker.


----------



## PolishSumgai

2007 Avalance - dechromed


----------



## mossyoak

diggity said:


> Thank you sir. I wheel it regularly.
> 
> - 1978 FJ40 Land Cruiser
> - Original inline 6 (2F)
> - 4 speed
> - 4" Hell Creek lift SUA
> - Rear locker
> - 34x10.50x15 LTB Swampers
> 
> Next up is power steering and a front locker.



what type of wheeling do you do? because there is zero trail carnage.


----------



## Metatron

my favorite ride is my gf followed by her forrester and then my discovery '91 :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom

Metatron said:


> my favorite ride is my gf followed by her forrester. . .


 
So . . . How's the fuel economy on her Forrester?


----------



## Pellidon

My main car is a 2001 Kia Rio, Manual, If I don't run the AC compressor, and can average 70-75 MPH it gets 42-45 MPG. Anything else it is in the 32-37 MPG range. So much for 55 saves fuel. This is my third KIA that refutes that assumption. :naughty:

My beater is an old 95 Ford Windstar van I call the hulk mobile since it is green. It was cheap, hauls stuff that the KIA can't and somehow has 265k miles on it's carcass.


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2

Coolricks said:


> My truck and where I work.
> 
> 2008 Toyota Tundra CrewMax
> 5.7 Engine.



Love that image! It could go well on a Toyota brochure.


----------



## Konder

*HOW.. do I stop computer saving web addresses in the address bar?*

Hey, i have been having alot of problems wit my CPU and its been very slow and i keep getting those Online Spam pop ups where you get those fake virus scans. I also have problems downloading Programs and opening and using certin programs. It ether doesnt open or cant find certin programs. I officially got sick of it when i bought a 200$ iPod Touch and cant use it due to Itunes never being able to install and always stoping and saying theres a problem with windows installer in mid installation. Please Tell me a way to fix my computer! the first person whos answer solves my problem gets 10 points. Thanks you dudes and dudets are my only hope. unlock iphone 3g


----------



## nasa779

jamesmtl514 said:


> 2003 Acura 3.2TL Type-S A-Spec
> for big pic click here.
> http://i39.tinypic.com/6jj0bm.jpg


those tl type-s's are so freaking cool

and am i honestly like the only poor guy here in his early 20's

i have a '00 acura integra ls/vtec


----------



## nasa779

jamesmtl514 said:


> 2003 Acura 3.2TL Type-S A-Spec
> for big pic click here.
> http://i39.tinypic.com/6jj0bm.jpg





BIGLOU said:


> Beater=1978 Honda Civic CVCC 1.5L 4speed
> Offroad= 1985 Toyota 4Runner 22r Auto.
> Garage Queen=2001 Supercharged Acura Integra Type-R 220 WHP



a b18c5 supercharged only making 220whp? wtf you boosting at 2psi?
unless the spec 195hp is at the crank from the factory... i dont remember lol
grab some injectors, and maybe a piggyback if you wanna go cheap, or even a chipped p28 ecu, and crank it up to maybe 275-300, honda b series motors can hold quite a bit of power stock


btw im liking that jdm front


----------



## nasa779

vitekboi said:


> my little rice burner


lol are those integra meshies? and thats a clean hatch, eg, ek?


----------



## alaskawolf

alaskawolf said:


> northern most MX5
> 
> over the past few months i have been sick , i was bed ridden, sent to the hospital over a dozen times. i racked up an insane medical bill and had to sell off all my cars to try to pay for some of the bills
> 
> i was fortunate to have a good friend who gave me the mazda so that i would be able to get around town now that im able to drive again







slight update on the mx5. had a friend repaint it jet black with some flake in it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyoFm9xtkl4
at the end of summer as i was getting it ready for winter it was hit 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RisYmZ4rArw
i have a 95 honda civic hatchback as my dd now






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-AnJoW5iPw

i recently picked my old 86 corolla gts back up, but since its difficult for me to drive stick now days it will be getting resold 





it still has under 60k miles on it


----------



## Warhead

Get a CHEVY


----------



## ninemm

I'm driving an '08 VW Rabbit 2dr in United Gray.


----------



## Tuikku

Saab 9-3 2.2 diesel -00 (the lower one).
Gets around 40MPG with 150hp (software upgrade, EGR bypass), now driven 180K miles.
Has been in many places and countries...


----------



## nfetterly

2005 Pontiac Bonneville - the last year they made them. The real "full size" American car. My 1994 Bonneville that the girls have at University seats six (comfortably).

My 2005 has 145,000 miles on it - my house is 300 miles from work (I have an apartment here). At 75 miles an hour highway I get 30 miles per gallon. At 70 miles per hour I get 32 miles per gallon. That is average speed based on GPS and actual fuel consumed based on fill up (no trip computer).






Not the best photo, but one I had. Comfortable car for getting in and driving 4.5 hours.


----------



## shipwreck

2009 Vapor Gray Mustang


----------



## RepProdigious

Don't have a nice pic at hand right now, but i drive one exactly like this:






Only difference is that mine doesn't have the tiny indicator lights next to the doors on the front fender and rides a bit lower, everything else is exactly like that one. Same rims, same color, same state, same everything......

Only thing i did to her tuning wise is build her back to RUF standards (the car was converted to cat about 15 or so years ago) and that makes her just that little bit more snappy and responsive.... 

Not a million horsepower car but for something almost 25 years old it still goes like the clappers and its still hard to beat on snow/dirt, especially in corners when more power isnt always better :twothumbs


----------



## jtblue

I have a 1996 Holden Commodore VS Executive Series 2. It has a 3.8lt ECOTEC that used to put out 147kw at the flywheel; not sure how much it puts out nowadays :thinking:. All i need to do is solder a few wires to get the rear window demister to work again and then the car will be road-worthy .

This is the best pic I could get (not my actual car).


----------



## Per-Sev

I drive a Chevy Malibu 2003 with only 23,000 miles. I had to sell my Chevy S-10 SS after my work injury and bought the Malibu because it rode better than my SS did.


----------



## guardpost3

My Jeep on Memorial Day


----------



## LukeA

RepProdigious said:


> Don't have a nice pic at hand right now, but i drive one exactly like this:
> 
> ...



Can you park yours worth a damn?


----------



## RepProdigious

LukeA said:


> Can you park yours worth a damn?



Heck yeah, i can park like nobodies business.... The car in the pic is not mine, just a wikipedia image... 

Here's a real pic from my car:


----------



## Per-Sev

This is what I roll on its got 20's and 21 speeds. I will be using this at this years Woodward cruise.


----------



## LukeA

I won't drive it every day, but as of a few hours ago:






2011 Subaru Outback 2.5i Limited. First one off the lot.


----------



## Max_Power

I've been driving a 1998 Honda Civic (non-VTEC) since 1998. So this Spring I decided to treat myself to something completely different: a 2008 BMW 750i.






Now when I go back to driving the Civic, it feels like a go-kart. After driving 50 miles, I feel like driving some more instead of stopping at my destination. Such comfort!

I am not looking forward to the repair bills I'll be seeing after the 4 year / 50k mile free maintenance expires. And it gets 1/2 the mileage of the civic. But the 360 HP, massive comfort/convenience, BMW suspension, and improved safety are worth it to me.

Maybe a 335d would be a good commute car, did a test drive and then a test ride where the salesman got around a few cloverleafs faster than I ever thought possible... massive torque on that engine. And good mileage too. Is the drool apparent?

================================================
"I'm a man. I'm sorry. I can change. If I have to. I guess." 
- the man prayer, Red Green Show


----------



## GLOCK18

I needed a bigger truck so I bought this.


----------



## Fichtenelch

Thats my '96 honda civic ek.






I'd like to have an integra, but the prices in germany and the problem is, that integras are rare here...


----------



## Juggernaut

Here are my 3 cars, 

My first car a 1995 Mitsubishi Diamante “in need of dire repair”.







My 1974 Lincoln Continental Mark IV. I‘ve had it for a few years, and it‘s a great car. I take it out every other week or so but it gets horrid gas mileage, and only has 56,000 miles. “shown here in front of my friend’s daily driver 1974 beetle.” 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Lastly my everyday driver, the 1989 Honda Civic, with only 72,000 miles. You wouldn’t believe how good these little things are in the snow, they are unbelievable! Wouldn’t want to get in a car accident with it though. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## boulder

Is that a Mass plate on that Lincoln?


----------



## SuperTrouper

That beetle looks like somebody loves it. So shiny and clean


----------



## RepProdigious

SuperTrouper said:


> That beetle looks like somebody loves it. So shiny and clean



Indeed, coolest car on this page without a doubt!!


----------



## blackbalsam

(2004 Toyota 4-runner) bought new and still love it.


----------



## shado

I have a 2009 Lexus RX350 I bought new, but I saw a Audi A5 at Costco today and .......


----------



## Max_Power

shado said:


> I have a 2009 Lexus RX350 I bought new, but I saw a Audi A5 at Costco today and .......



Once down that path you begin, forever will it dominate your destiny!


----------



## e1sbaer

I drive an audi A3 sportback automatic. It's a diesel which from a cost perspective is quite populair, 2.0 tdi. I love the finish of audi, especially the interior.

The first picture is with the original wheels. Picture is a bit purplish because of cellphone quality. 
The second picture with the S5 wheels.


----------



## WESBC

Not sure if I posted this yet but...

These pics are kinda old, so a small things have been changed


----------



## Juggernaut

boulder said:


> Is that a Mass plate on that Lincoln?


 
Yep, those are Mass plates. 



> That beetle looks like somebody loves it. So shiny and clean


 
Yea, he loves that car too. Nothing like driving around high on gasoline fumes:sick2::laughing:!
 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## skalomax

duboost said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> wow gorgeous R. Those black RS4's look awesome on there :thumbsup:
> 
> here's my mk4 gti


 
Nice GTI!
Anywho, not too many mark3 vws here...here's mine


----------



## landcruiser80

80 Series Landcruiser Diesel
1hz (4.2 ltr, straight 6)
33" Muddies
3.5" Lift
Dual batteries
Life force spots
+ a few added extras

A newb so not alllowed to post photos


----------



## Patriot

My 310hp "sleeper" 2008 RAV4 4x4. Pictures taken last week.


----------



## Tuikku

Nice photos on two last pages!


----------



## TwinBlade

2003 F-150 S-Crew. Just put some new BFG All Terrain T/A KO's on it too. Can't wait for winter.:thumbsup:






_Admin note: The following linked image may be offensive politically and socially to some. Be aware before clicking. - Empath_

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y176/HKHolyDiver/mytruck-1.jpg


----------



## CDP930

Twin I must say thats an awesome collection of stickers you have there. :thumbsup:


----------



## skyfire

CDP930 said:


> Twin I must say thats an awesome collection of stickers you have there. :thumbsup:


 
i would disagree:shakehead.
But i do value our freedom of speech.


----------



## mrartillery

Tubig, I'm jealous...I would love to have an FJ Cruiser.


----------



## Monocrom

Guys, let's not veer off into a controversial subject such as what does or doesn't constitute Free Speech. Just don't want to see this fun and interesting topic get locked because it derailed in *that *direction. I bought a 9/11 window sticker for my car years ago. Did some folks get offended by it? I'm sure they did. But it was my car, and I put what I wanted on her. Free Speech isn't about protecting speech that everyone likes. And, it's a topic best addressed in the Underground. 

So please, let's just enjoy the ride. (Or "rides" in this case.)


----------



## Fresh Light

2002 Jetta TDI 5sp (tuned 28psi) 57MPG 910mi best tank





2007 FJ Cruiser 6sp 4x4


----------



## Solscud007

I drive a 07 Honda Fit. 

I cant find a recent pic except for this one a friend took


----------



## Morelite

I just got a new 2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee Hemi Limited and love it so far.


----------



## guardpost3

Morelite said:


> I just got a new 2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee Hemi Limited and love it so far.



Sweet! Does it have the Quadra-Lift system? All the ones ive seen at the dealerships have not had it.

And to stay on topic:


----------



## Morelite

guardpost3 said:


> Sweet! Does it have the Quadra-Lift system? All the ones ive seen at the dealerships have not had it.


 
Nope, Mine has the Quadra-Drive II with Selec-Terrain. The air suspension would be nice but it is a few thousand more and like you said there where none around that have it.


----------



## Toohotruk

Good looking Grand!:thumbsup:


----------



## georges80

While in Australia (bought new in 1980), Nissan Patrol MQ SWB. Picture is a w/end outing near Perth:






cheers,
george.


----------



## mossyoak

Awesome Patrol George.


----------



## JTElectric

1978 Fairmont+1998 Roush SVT Cobra (wrecked)+1.5 years=


























I need to buff the paint REEEEALLLY bad, it's 32 years old, Just like me 
4.6 DOHC handbuilt SVT engine, 5 speed, 8.8" rear, 13" twin piston 4 wheel Antilock disc brakes in a 1978 Fairmont. The power seats, air, and cruise all work perfectly too. 

Old crappy Chevelle with a 408ci BB.










I miss my old CRX. This was my 3rd one, I had 7 total lol





92 F250 diesel in the background. Never been stuck, ever. Rescued many vehicles in inclement weather, it especially likes pulling out Dodges :nana:





And when the weather is nice:
Gary Fisher Dolph on 90's Spin wheels. First bike I ever bought, one of 300.






Enjoy! I know I do! :tinfoil:


----------



## guiri

GLOCK18 said:


> I needed a bigger truck so I bought this.



Shiit, and I thought my Excursion was big


----------



## kwkarth

Wow! Check the size of the fuel tanks. Probably has a range of at least 100 miles on that!!


----------



## guiri

..or more, maybe even 125 

I thought my 44 gallon tank was big...oh well..


----------



## Biker Bear

Generally: 2001 Honda Civic EX Coupe; I wish I could upgrade to the 2-door hatch they sell in Europe, but they don't sell it in North America ... so I'm looking at the Fit. I love hatchbacks; I used to have a CRX and miss it dearly. I did check out the CR-Z but either there's less room for the driver or I don't bend as easily as I did in my 20s....

For fun: 2005 Honda VTX 1300R (a motorcycle, for anyone that doesn't recognize the model.) Rode it to Sturgis Bike Week and back in '06 and last year - fantastic ride!


----------



## CLHC

As of late, 2006 Subaru Legacy 2.5 GT Limited


----------



## stoli67

BMW 335i


----------



## sale

1988 Mitsubishi Pajero and when he explodes the next one will be a Skoda Yeti.


----------



## nbp

This is my girl, Juliet. 

She's a 2003 Honda Accord EX.

Sorry about the crappy picture. I'll try to get a better one later. Like many women here in WI after a rough winter, she's not looking her very best quite yet. A thorough cleaning and a good full body wax is in order real soon; then she really sparkles. :naughty:


----------



## cw_mi

currently drive a 2000 VW Jetta TDI. It helps with my 65 mile round trip commute to work. Since I can't leave anything stock, it has larger injector nozzles, larger turbo, and a reprogrammed ECU... with the way I drive it gets 48mpg.









Used to have this , of course not stock either. 22mpg freeway driving, 16mpg towing #7500. I really miss this truck. 





Back in the 90's this was pretty much my daily driver. Drive it anywhere, even on the freeway and it ran 10.80's at the strip. 









On the weekends I drove this !


----------



## PBCH

AUDI A2 
all aluminium
very light
very economical
nobody has it
cool!


----------



## cloverhsu7

I drive a bus!


----------



## andrew123

This is my first vehicle, a 1998 pathfinder with 137,000km on it
http://img21.imageshack.us/i/img8988i.jpg/


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Currently the new 5.5 Liter V4 Adidas Superstar edition, alternative-fuel powered biomechanoid vehicular transport system.


----------



## nbp

Is that code for "I walk"? :hahaha:


----------



## beerwax

i hope you understand the dangers of walking. do you just plain not care.

when you step forward one step the earth moves back a tiny bit (newtons law).
if everybody walks, then eventually (and it will happen) everyone will take the same step at the same time in the same direction and the earth will stop spinning.
is that what you want. 
i wont risk it . 

cheers


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

nbp said:


> Is that code for "I walk"? :hahaha:



5.5 liters of blood, 4 heart valves, Adidas Superstar tires, fueled by banana peanut butter protein shakes and generous amounts of country-style breakfast food. (Gimme some grits)



beerwax said:


> i hope you understand the dangers of walking. do you just plain not care.
> 
> when you step forward one step the earth moves back a tiny bit (newtons law).
> if everybody walks, then eventually (and it will happen) everyone will take the same step at the same time in the same direction and the earth will stop spinning.
> is that what you want.
> i wont risk it .
> 
> cheers


 
Well you see, that's why I walk backwards everywhere I go to try to counteract the spin. Spread the word!


----------



## itzlinky

Went from a heavily modified (turbo-charged, reinforced lower compression pistons/sleeves, etc.) 2000 Toyota Celica GT-S to a 2008 Honda Civic SI to a 2007 Nissan 350Z Touring to a 2010 Subaru Outback. :thinking:

This is what happens when you go from single college life to parenthood. I'm 24 ATM...I have a long way to go...


----------



## SCROOGE McDUCK

I sold off my Jeeps and now i drive a 2002 Chevy prizm :green:. It has 4 doors and is really good on gas so it's hard to complain to much about it.


----------



## LuxLuthor




----------



## My Hubbys Hobby

Luxluther,
We also have two! Planning on getting a cart as one is already trained to drive.
We might see it in our lifetime when Hay burners out number gas burners!



LuxLuthor said:


>


----------



## chaoss

I am driving a 2008 Scion XB.
Funny thing, when i found it i was actually looking at 2008-10 Toyota 4x tacomas and found one but the monthly would have been in the + $440's (short term loan). So i (just for the heck of it) test drove the Scion and immediately knew that it was the one.
That was a year and some months ago and i still have no regrets.


----------



## cratz2

Shortest-distances:







A bit longer distances:






Anything longer than that:


----------



## Mjolnir

Nice celeste green Bianchi :thumbsup:


----------



## gadget_lover

gadget_lover said:


> Every one knows what I drive; 2002 Toyota Prius. That's the generation 1.5 model that was made from 2000 to 2003. It just recently turned 72,000 miles.
> 
> Daniel


 
That was 3 years ago.

I'm still driving the same car. Still getting between 45 and 49 mpg. Still spending about $35 a week on gas despite driving about 65 miles a day of rough commute (4 days a week now).

The car is now 9 years old and 114,000 miles on the clock. I'll be driving it for a while longer.

Daniel


----------



## Toohotruk

I hadn't realized they were making the Prius that long ago...Time really flies! :shakehead


----------



## gadget_lover

Toohotruk said:


> I hadn't realized they were making the Prius that long ago...Time really flies! :shakehead


 
The first ones were sold in 1997 in Japan. An updated model was first available in the US in Aug, 2000. They've been around longer than a lot of popular models.

Daniel


----------



## guiri

A friend of mine argued about that the other day and he said it was only a few years old so I had to look it up (the Prius that is). He was surprised as hell but times goes by fast


----------



## Toohotruk

Definitely!


----------



## kwak

1994 Eunos Roadster.
99-00 motor, polished, ported head, +1mm valves etc
MP62 Supercharger
water/methanol injection
Tein Flex
etc etc etc



























2001 Honda CBR600 Fsport
















In it's current "configuration"












Trek Fuel EX7

















2004 Smart For2


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Robocop

This is my daily driver...2009 Crown Victoria








This is my personal vehicle....2009 Toyota 4X4 Access Cab Manual









And what I drive for fun and to stay in shape...2008 Lemond Tourmalet









And I can not find a photo on my computer however at times I do get to drive a very slick Audi 3.2 Quattro A4 S-Line. I think it is a 2008 but not sure as it belongs to the G/F. Cool part is she will drive nothing but a manual so this Audi is a blast to drive. Smooth and fast and makes me feel like I am James Bond in a way. I never knew Audis were so nice as well as expensive but again it has been a fun,reliable vehicle.


----------



## Meganoggin

I drive this...


----------



## nbp

RBR said:


> Ford Focus 1.6 TDCI, manual gear box, five gears, consumption approx. 43 miles per gallon.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR




Would be cool if Ford could make a neat diesel like that for sale here...you know, their home country.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## mvyrmnd

My current set of wheels is a 2007 Ford Mondeo XR5 Turbo. UK folk know it as a Mondeo Titanium X Sport, and US folk will never know its sweet torquey goodness


----------



## nbp

The thing is that diesel cars are very hard to come by here at all. You see a few VW Jettas and Passats, the occasional old Benz, but very few diesel cars overall. At that price point and mileage, you are in direct competition with Honda Civic Hybrids and Toyota Priuses. I would MUCH rather have a fun to drive, torquey, 5 or 6 spd manual hatchback than an ugly, slow, auto Prius.... (no offense to Prius fans  ) With gas prices over $4 per gallon this summer, I think sporty high mileage diesels do have a market, if only they were offered. Now, the real question that would determine if they sell is: can Ford put this car together with the same quality and reliability that Honda and Toyota will put into their cars, their competition?? Given the strides in Ford quality of late and the longevity of diesels in general, I think that it could be done.


(And I drive an Accord EX, so I'm really giving Ford some credit here, don't flame me American car guys. :kiss: ) 





RBR said:


> Yes, i understand.
> 
> But i think such cars have been niche products in the US market for a very long time, and possibly still are.
> 
> And i´m not sure if these would sell for 25k$ - 28k$ (average European retail price for this model at basic setup in 2010) in the US market against VW or Audi .
> 
> Even if Made in Germany and with (more or less) slightly downgraded chassis at lower prices like VW do for the US market for example.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR


----------



## mvyrmnd

I've never understood America's dislike of diesel... 

Can someone explain?

(genuine interest, not a troll!)


----------



## nbp

Noisier and smellier are my best guesses. :shrug:

What came first though? Do we not have them because we don't like them or do we not like them because we don't have them? You got me. I think they're cool.


----------



## LukeA

mvyrmnd said:


> I've never understood America's dislike of diesel...
> 
> Can someone explain?
> 
> (genuine interest, not a troll!)


 
There aren't many to pick from, and those that are here either have something wrong with them, are huge, are expensive (because not many are sold), and/or aren't well-advertised. But both Nissan and Jeep are bringing diesels out in the next few years, which is a veritable sea change (2-4 vehicles!).

Also, petrol is very cheap here compared to most of the rest of the world.


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> I've never understood America's dislike of diesel...
> 
> Can someone explain?
> 
> (genuine interest, not a troll!)


 
Many older Americans equate current diesel engines with what used to be mainstream here in America, several years ago. Think Slow & Dirty, and you'll understand. Car companies really don't put in any real effort in getting the word out about current generation diesel engines placed into passenger cars, with an eye on fuel-economy.


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> What came first though? Do we not have them because we don't like them or do we not like them because we don't have them?


 
Which is why none of the very good Euro diesels get introduced to America, since the car companies are afraid they'll make even bigger losses if you don't buy them.


----------



## RepProdigious

I also think that the gas prices in the us are a very important point why diesels are not as popular. You may think that $4 a gallon is expensive but over here in the Netherlands you currently pay $9.40 per gallon or regular and almost $10 a gallon on premium at current exchange rates. One main reason for us dutchies to get a diesel is that when you make enough miles a year you're cheaper driving on diesel than petrol but in the US it cheap no matter what you drive basically. And i also think that most americans still think all diesels are noisy and dirty so that also plays a big role.

Would be fun tho to drive some bluemotion polo in the us, with its 3.9 liters per 100 km..... that would be like.... erm..... $0.066 per mile @ $4 per gallon? lol


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## trgrhppy

When I'm not riding my bicycle, I'm in a 2008 Impala with 41K miles. It has the 3.9 with variable valve timing, I'm thankfull for the 30 mpg I get on a longer drive. I'm glad I don't have to drive very far very ofter. Our other vehicle is a 2000 Dodge Dakota pick-up with 50K miles. trgrhppy


----------



## Empath

The off-topic discussion on diesel will need to be introduced in a dedicated thread on the topic. This thread's topic is "What Do You Drive". Continued off-topic postings will result in a large number of them being removed from sight.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Empath - please don't remove my diesel posting as it it completely on topic to what I drive.

I recently traded in my 2004 Audi S4 (wicked fun car!) which averaged 17mpg on premium for a 2011 Golf TDI diesel which I am getting 38-42 mpg on my commute depending on the day and how traffic is. I commute 38.5 miles each way to work and I estimate approx a $2500/year savings with the TDI.

I've now got just about 4,000 miles on it and it is a good fun torquey commuter. Quiet and not a stinky smell to be found!


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Changchung

I just finish my new ride


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I'm going to bookmark this thread so I can get back to it. Gotta hit the hay.

I'm an OTR Truck Driver.

Was 2006 Freightliner Century. Noisy, Rattly and not my fave!






Now 2008 International ProStar. Quiet smooth and if it stays reliable it will be a fave!




(needs a bath!)

TRY to get back and put up pics. Not easy to do on the road!


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## jumpstat

Toyota Hilux D4D twincab truck.


----------



## Monocrom

Airbag Club said:


> This is my toy/project/track/show car..


 
:welcome:

Glad you mentioned the track part. What you got under the hood of that sweet ride?


----------



## cratz2

We're on vacation down in Clearwater, FL. The last couple years, I've bought a bike while we are down here so I don't have to risk bringing one of my own. This year I bought a Jamis Durango. Fork is going out, but I'm only on pavement. Pretty nice bike and has treated me well. I have about 10 hours in on it so far and hope to put another 6 - 8 hours before we leave.


----------



## smallmagnum

What do you think does a man drive, who was born in Bavaria, who went to school in Bavaria, who still lives in Bavaria and who even lives near a factory, which is called "*B*ayerische *M*otoren *W*erke"?
Right you are, a BMW.
But don't be jealous of me, the car is 15 years old


----------



## RBR

*.....*


----------



## paddling_man

Subaru Impreza Outback.


----------



## Siliconti

I'll not bother with pictures. The company car is a 2008 Honda Civic SI sedan, my personal car is a 2008 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon with all the add ons (lift, tire racks, winches, etc) for exploring.


----------



## fyrstormer

VW Passat, lightly modded. 19.7mpg last checked. Looks nice in this pic from 2008, but it's a piece of junk that constantly needs fixing.





Mazda RX-8, stock except for tires. 17.8mpg last checked. Now has a 18" key scratch on the passenger door. Other than that it runs beautifully.

I have got to get a more fuel-efficient car for beater duty.


----------



## ohio-roadking




----------



## blah9

I have a 1998 Jeep Cherokee XJ with plenty of skid plates and other modifications, but it still has the stock suspension. My wife's car is a 2004 Mazda 3.


----------



## mossyoak

blah9 said:


> I have a 1998 Jeep Cherokee XJ with plenty of skid plates and other modifications, but it still has the stock suspension. My wife's car is a 2004 Mazda 3.


 
Pics of the cherok or it did happen. 

('91 XJ with trimmed fenders, no sway bars, 3-inches of lift and mud-terrains that are to big to fit good.)


----------



## NonSenCe

couple months ago changed my 4wd mitsubishi pajero/montero/shogun to mercedes w124 300d stationwagon. will see if i have to buy an 4wd car for winter time again. (got used to crashing over snowbanks etc and using the 4wd to get out of the way hahah) oh well.. the merc uses about gallon less diesel per 60miles and is automatic.. (got tired of using the clutch)


----------



## blah9

mossyoak said:


> Pics of the cherok or it did happen.


 
Below is the XJ doing just a little bit of offroading.






Here is a shot of it after it was stolen and rammed into five other vehicles as authorities tried to get the driver to pull over in traffic. The driver was shot in the shoulder through the driver-side window, and a police car was totaled by the Jeep. I was surprised it didn't fare worse.





Afterward I got it fixed up and shiny.





It's hard to see in the pictures, but I have front, lower control arm, transmission, transfer case, gas tank, and front differential skid plates. Combined frame stiffeners and rocker panel sliders are on their way right now, and I also have a hitch and front tow hooks for recovery. When the suspension sags really badly I'm planning on installing a modest lift, cut out the fenders, and put ~33" tires on it.

I took apart the radio and found a chip that takes the left and right output of the cassette player and feeds it to the radio output, so I soldered a headphone jack onto those locations. Now I can play my iPod as long as a tape is pushed in, but the sound stops when it switches sides! I also added in a killswitch ever since it was stolen, and there is a coat hanger holding the defrost door open inside the dashboard so that the windshield always gets hit with the air going through the system. For a while the door (I think it's called a blend door if I remember correctly) was stuck closed and it was really tough to get the windshield to defrost. It was a lot easier to mount the coat hanger rather than tear the dash apart to fix the door.


----------



## Benton

I am driving Honda Accauard 2005.


----------



## Southpawtact

2005 Mazda 3 S Hatchback


----------



## Acid87

I was recently given my first car that I own. It's all mine. My girlfriends my got a new Honda HRV and was getting rid of her 1999 Honda Civic 4 door. It's that horrible cherry Honda red with beige suede interior. I'm 23 so it's not a "cool" car but it's MINE. My crap in it and I drive it that creates a whole different love.

Short version

Honda civic 1999 1.4L


----------



## GLOCK18

My gas Saver


----------



## NoFair

Tuned Saab 9-3 turbo running on bioethanol  It is nice to have 250 bhp, loads of torque and still be environmentally friendly


----------



## Coop

Well, after my Opel Zafira died (timingbelt snapped, interference engine, do the math) I went through a series of loaners while the garage (it was their fault, they screwed up the maintenance schedule) looked for a suitable replacement. So now I drive a 2007 Toyota Corolla Verso with a 2.2L D4-D diesel engine, 134BHP, 310NM torque, not bad for a mid sized (by european standards) family car.... It looks boring as hell (its even grey) but oh does it put that torque to good use


----------



## beach honda

toyota taco. i'd rather have my honda accord back. i'll stick the CB on the honda if i have to


----------



## 182_blue




----------



## Lucciola

A Brompton folding bicycle.

Ready to go:





Parked:





Folded:





Needless to say that it has excellent lighting: SON hub dynamo with SON Edelux front light and BUMM toplight line plus rear light. I use this bike a lot in combination with public transport.


----------



## John_Galt

I had a 91 isuzu rodeo, till about a month ago. Wrecked it driving myself and a friend home from a night of fun with more friends. [Note: My friends and I are, unfortunately, not the norm in our area. We don't smoke, drink, do drugs, etc. We're all cool guys, and we stay out of (serious) trouble.] I shifted from 2nd to 3rd as I went through an intersection at about 22 (I know it was 22, because that's when the engine started to get appreciably loud). As I began to step on the gas to accelerate to the sped limit, the rear end kicked out, then caught, and I drove the driver-side front corner into a light pole in the middle of the intersection... Totaled it, unfortunately. IT hurt. We both walked away, but a lot of the time and energy I put into that car will never be recovered.

Now I drive an 05 pontiac vibe. CPF related: I replaced the Sylvania headlights my dad had with some filter-less Phillips bulbs, and they are a dramatic improvement all around.

I get double the mileage I got in the Rodeo. But it's not as roomy, I can't go off roading like I could in the rodeo, and I can't throw my kayaks on top of it, pick up a bud or two, and go kayaking. It's an ok car to be sure. But not for my lifestyle. Also an unfortunate side effect: speed. I went from a noisy, creaky brick that limited my speed to a quiet, smooth, fast vehicle, and its a miracle I haven't been caught doing some of the speeds i've caught myself floating to.

So I'm on the hunt. It's an SUV for me. I'll never be able to replace the Rodeo ( a vehicle I'd hoped to put 150k more miles on, breaking 500k total), a vehicle that came to me with some serious mechanical troubles, but a vehicle I knew the history of. So now I'm looking for either another rodeo, or a suzuki samurai.


----------



## run4jc

2009 VW jetta TDI. 30 mpg around town - easily gets 45 on the highway. Diesel engine supposedly rated for 500,000 miles - but I doubt I or the rest of the car will last that long!!


----------



## Chicago X

I tune European cars for a living, so my daily driver is also my business card.

Almost 700HP 4-door sedan.


----------



## flashmenow

1991 Wrangler Renegade , a rare beast only 3000 made in the production year, and less then 1000 left on the road. 







My Jeep website. 


www.wrangler-renegade.com


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Family man that I am, we held out in our little Volkswagon Polo for as long as possible, then had to get something bigger. After all, a topbox is only something else to lose the keys for.

Now we have a Vauxhall Zafira 1800 Comfort model. Very possibly the best car I have ever driven. Plenty of room for everyone and everything and it drives like a much smaller and pokier car. Raised driving position is excellent too. Seven seats and integrated roofrack, one day I must have a caravan toe bar attached so we can bring all our bikes with us too.

At the moment it costs me about £60 to fill the tank. Who said anything about care-free motoring. As long as all that money goes to a good cause eh?

I also use (in fact much much more frequently) my Hybrid bicycle. A Pinnacle Cobalt two. A lovely 21st century upgrade from my old (now deceased) Muddy Fox Courier. Disc brakes, suspension and 24 gears make this a really comfy and efficient ride. Tend to use an SF 6p with Thrunite XML drop in on the handlebars and a Fenix TK21 on my helmet (Titter ye not!)


----------



## Chicago X

Sharp-looking Wrangler. Classic, rugged Jeep good looks. :twothumbs:

I'd love to own one.






flashmenow said:


> 1991 Wrangler Renegade , a rare beast only 3000 made in the production year, and less then 1000 left on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Jeep website.
> www.wrangler-renegade.com


----------



## flashmenow

Thanks Mr X ! It's my 3rd Jeep. here are a few more current images, 













And for the "lights" 55W HID's installed in the side fog light ports. As well as high output standard headlamps. 






Side note, would not mind taking the Benz for a spin. :devil:


----------



## Chicago X

I really dig the body-colored wheels. It sets off the fairly aggressive (yet tasteful) body kit nicely.

The dearth of chrome works too.



flashmenow said:


> Side note, would not mind taking the Benz for a spin. :devil:



Next time we do a shootout in Florida, I'll let you know. 

Bring a helmet:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TAi-ztSOCY&feature=player_profilepage


----------



## ma_sha1

*It was the only one & still is the only Superchaged All Wheel Drive G35x In America:*
HKS Rotrex Super Charger/Stillen Stainless Exhaust/Willwood Big Brake Kit/ 0-60 in 4.5"

Always loved my cars, first was a BMW, second was a Mercedes, but true love goes to the G.


----------



## flashmenow

Chicago X said:


> I really dig the body-colored wheels. It sets off the fairly aggressive (yet tasteful) body kit nicely.
> 
> The dearth of chrome works too.
> 
> 
> 
> Next time we do a shootout in Florida, I'll let you know.
> 
> Bring a helmet:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TAi-ztSOCY&feature=player_profilepage


 
That's crazy fast , Sounds like a plan, and I'll take you out to a desolate 60K acres into the Everglades for some 4 wheeling . :devil:

Bring a flashlight :naughty:

http://myfwc.com/viewing/recreation/wmas/lead/jw-corbett



> Wedged between Florida's expanding Gold Coast to the east and south and orange groves and agricultural fields to the west is 60,348-acre Corbett Wildlife Management Area. For at least 2000 years before Europeans arrived, Indians inhabited this land, burying their dead in mounds, accumulating the remains of their meals in middens, and traveling by canoe, sometimes on man-made causeways. In the 1800s the Seminoles sought refuge from the U.S. Army in Hungryland Slough. Today you can hunt deer, feral hog, turkey, and snipe in designated hunting areas and explore pine flatwoods, cypress swamps, and a hardwood hammock on Hungryland Boardwalk and Trail. Nearby is Everglades Youth Conservation Camp, offering summer camps for kids and year-round programs for families and educators. Observe sandhill cranes, rare roseate spoonbills, wood storks and other wading birds and camp along semi-circular ponds and fish for bluegill, bass, and catfish.
> 
> Betsy Purdum
> "Corbett provides habitat for many types of wildlife besides the deer, small game, and feral hogs
> that draw human hunters."
> -Susan Jewell, Exploring South Florida
> The Friends of Corbett is a non-profit citizen's support organization established to support the J.W. Corbett Wildlife Management Area and Everglades Youth Conservation Camp and to promote the importance of this natural area to an increasingly urban population. The Friends is a diverse group that meets monthly to plan activities and projects and hosts an Annual Meeting and Barbeque. They welcome and encourage new members. For more information or to send your tax-deductible contribution, contact The Friends of Corbett, P.O. Box 16309, West Palm Beach, Florida, 33416-6309.


----------



## Chicago X

ma_sha1 said:


> *It was the only one & still is the only Superchaged All Wheel Drive G35x In America:*
> HKS Rotrex Super Charger/Stillen Stainless Exhaust/Willwood Big Brake Kit/ 0-60 in 4.5"



^^^^^^^^ Absolutely SICK G35X, ma_sha1.....nice stuff there.

I actually know ma_sha1 from the G35 forums - and my screenname originated there, too.


----------



## ma_sha1

Thanks!

You have moved well beyond G35, Sick AMG, insane 10.7 quarter mile, faster than GTR


----------



## Chicago X

ma_sha1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You have moved well beyond G35, Sick AMG, insane 10.7 quarter mile, faster than GTR



 I've turned up the wick just a bit since that vid, no times yet.

Much like with your custom monster lights, I enjoy the sense of achievement when one does something that nobody else has accomplished, yet. 

Last time at the track, she went 3-for-3 against cars flatbedded to the strip.  

As an aside, the look on a Z06 driver's face (or turbo P-car) when he gets his bell rung by a 4-door is _priceless_.


----------



## DIΩDΣ

Ok I'll throw a few pics up in here too. I may not fit in with all of you though! 

This was my DD until I got my new truck. Now its a backup / beater / huntin' / wood'n truck. its just got a wimpy V6 but has never complained about anything I have put it through, which is probably a whole heck of a lot more than most big lifted trucks. It routinely goes into the woods and hauls out load of wood, steep hills rough terrain, snow no problem. Only time it was ever stuck was on the road. 






Over the years I've tried various other cosmetic changes...





And into the woods in the winter for firewood (this is about the smoothest terrain on the property, whish I had some pics of some more rugged stuff):






My primary ride is a F350 (custom ordered from ford with V10 and 6 spd manual, last year you could get those features). While it doesnt get the 30mpg of a small car it does still get 15+mpg on my daily commute which is great for an over 7,000 truck with a V10. All pretty stock for now except my home built rack in the back for hauling wood.











Thats a full load of black locust in the bed, probably 4,000-5,000 pounds easy, plus the trailer. 

People think I am crazy driving my 350 everywhere - I have an 80mi round trip to work. Right now the gas savings of a smaller car just doesnt outweigh the cost of the car and I would loose my 'ready for anything' kind of ability. Plus most small cars that get good mpg are FWD and a PITA to work on, so I'll stick to my trucks that are tough as nails and I can fix just about anything that could go wrong, and it can haul or tow just about anyhting I could want. Oh we also have a Lexus, but I really could care less about it so wont even post about it


----------



## Morelite

2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited Hemi


----------



## Chicago X

One look at that gorgeous Jeep, and you KNOW who got the better end of the Daimler/Chrysler affair.



Morelite said:


> 2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited Hemi


----------



## Chicago X

Your truck is a monster. It's nice to see it being used in a way for which the engineers designed it. Too many folks buy similar vehicles and never leave the safety of the tarmac. :thumbsup:



DIΩDΣ;3730070 said:


>


----------



## Toohotruk

I definitely like the new Grands...a HUGE step in the right direction looks-wise from the previous version! :naughty:


----------



## Chase

Ships. I never cared for bicycles. They just seem... geeky.


----------



## DIΩDΣ

Chicago X said:


> Your truck is a monster. It's nice to see it being used in a way for which the engineers designed it. Too many folks buy similar vehicles and never leave the safety of the tarmac. :thumbsup:


 
Hey thanks Chicago its not a pretty vehicle but its very useful and gets the job done. Thats some sick HP your car has by the way... heck thats way more than my V10! I probably got ya in the <3,000 rpm range though - which probably wont mater much in a light car but the heavy truck needs the power down low. Heck I rarely ever go over 2500 except when I'm hauling (usually try to shift 1800-2000 for economy).


----------



## guiri

Chicago X said:


> Your truck is a monster. It's nice to see it being used in a way for which the engineers designed it. Too many folks buy similar vehicles and never leave the safety of the tarmac. :thumbsup:



You mean as opposed to the fancy street riding that I do with mine? :devil:



















George


----------



## DIΩDΣ

Nice X!

I try to keep the mud off my SD, save that for the 150 it can handle the mud a lot better and I dont care about it rusting out. And I only have the factory 245's on the SD still.


----------



## guiri

Well, to be honest, it was only that one time


----------



## Chicago X

guiri said:


> Well, to be honest, it was only that one time


 
Busted. :devil:


Seriously, it looks good like that. Purposeful.


----------



## guiri

I agree with you but I'm too damn lazy to wash it or I would do it. Besides, I used to hang out with some redneck boys who have their own waterin' hole (mud hole) and this was on their opening day so to speak. I never did go into the hole or I prolly would have filled up my new truck with mud.

Here are some pics from that day by the way...for mud enthusiasts 

http://www.georgepics.com/p559894783


----------



## gtjonathan

kwak said:


>


----------



## Monocrom

Speaking of mud, I recall that a few years ago there used to be a company which sold fake mud. The idea was that yuppies who bought trucks could splash the mud on them before coming back to work on Monday morning. This was to impress their co-workers with their rugged sense of adventure. Basically, to fool them.


----------



## guiri

Only in America bro...and Kwak, I don't think you could be considered DRIVING a bike. UNLESS you're driving it into the ground that is


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool mud pics...looks like fun!


----------



## guiri

Thanks and I'm sure they DID have fun. Rednecks and mud, what's not to like?


----------



## Toohotruk

Definitely!


----------



## guiri

You know it brother


----------



## Toohotruk

:thumbsup:


----------



## mossyoak




----------



## guiri

I like the pic Oak and by the way, since bicycles count maybe a UNI cycle counts and yes, I DO have one and yes, I DO know how to ride it 

For those who don't know what it is, here's one


----------



## DIΩDΣ

Since bikes seem to be popular in this thread I guess I'll include mine as well. I just have a mountain bike, would like a touring bike sometime though. I couldnt use it to get to work though, its a 40mi drive each way for me on the interstate, taking local roads would be more.

But at least I use my mountain bike in the mountains, visit family in northern NY and often hike / bike / etc in the Adirondacks.


----------



## guiri

I LIKES the first pic bro


----------



## Jep

my gas saver, closing in on 200k. 

took it to the country:









back in town, she cleans up ok, what i like to call a 15 footer lol





ive givin it a little hell offroad for being stock, it does OK as long as its fairly dry and theres a buddy there for pull outs, tiredswould help i know.


----------



## Diablo_331

I daily drive a '03 VW Golf TDI. I've gotten a hair over 60 mpg average with mostly highway miles over two full tanks. I regularly get 45 mpg driving it like I stole it mostly city driving. 

The toy is in my avatar. She's an '01 Jeep TJ named "Puddles" with too many mods to list and more thrown wrenches and busted knuckles than I care to remember. Here is a list of some of the larger mods.

-Np231 with a 4to1 low and 2low kit
-FSJ D44 from under a '82 Wagoneer with a Lockright, 4.56's, Warn lockouts, Superior Evo chromo shafts
- D44 out back with a full case Detroit locker, Superior Evo shafts and 4.56's
- Savvy T6061 and stainless rockers and full corners
- metal cloak front bumper with a superwinch lp8500, rear tire carrier
-4" ******* short arm lift on 35" tires

I may post some pictures and some videos when I get to my computer.


----------



## drew332

Curently driving a 99 Jeep Cherokee. This is my first Jeep and I really like it so far. 4.0 Auto, 4X4, etc. Not the best MPG but, It's a JEEP.


----------



## samgab

A humble little Toyota Corolla.




6Spd Manual, running the 190hp 2ZZ-GE.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

I've officially upgraded from Adidas to a 97 Ford Aerostar with 220,000 miles on it! Every trip is an adventure!


----------



## cirenos

Hi,my car: nissan qashqai connect édition


----------



## alpg88

just got 2011 huyndai sonata hybrid, couldn't care less about mpg, i don't drive much, but the price was great, i got it for the price of a regular sonata.


----------



## AZPops

Here's our ...



... "American Coach Eagle" ... She's a 40 footer, one kitchen slide, pushed by a rear Cummins 325hp diesel, full air ride and brakes that has a ABS system, 22" Alcoa aluminum wheels, 100gl fresh water holding tank, two roof top Coleman AC units, "soild wood" cabinetry though out the interior, full queen bed, corning counter tops, ceramic tiled floor, full tub and shower, rear camera, detectors/sensors that let me know if I'm getting too close to anything, two TV's, one heck of an remote controlled *spot light* at the front of her roof, ...








.... a 7500 watt water cooled diesel Onan Generator on a electric slide (for servicing) located where most of your engines are in your car!









She carries everything including two dogs and Pops!









... our Jeep to get us around when we're on Contract!


----------



## LukeA

AZPops said:


> ...when we're on Contract!
> 
> ...


 
Can you elaborate on that point a little? Inquiring minds...


----------



## AZPops

LukeA said:


> Can you elaborate on that point a little? Inquiring minds...


 

Sure, I'm hired out as a private security (primarily) to the construction industry (large construction projects) and or private business'.

To give you a better idea, here's an arial photo of half of a project site (sorry for editing out the main structure though). The wing's brace is blocking the area where we were parked e.g. photo of the Jeep and Eagle.









Btw, if you asked my brother that question. You'd get the short explanation/answer, ... "He get's paid to stay up all night and watch cement dry" ... LOL


Pops


----------



## Monocrom

Job security for 6 months to a year and a half sounds fantastic. And in the security industry, it's unheard of. 

Looks like I was working for the wrong companies during the 5 years I worked security. Just to stay on-topic, those are a couple of great-looking rides you've got there.


----------



## AZPops

Monocrom said:


> Job security for 6 months to a year and a half sounds fantastic. And in the security industry, it's unheard of.
> 
> Looks like I was working for the wrong companies during the 5 years I worked security. Just to stay on-topic, those are a couple of great-looking rides you've got there.




Thanks, "Praise to the Man Upstairs" we secured three consecutive projects for a Privately held Company who designs, builds, then operates these high tech municipal facilities (as shown in the photo). 

Pops


----------



## RCM

Well, I can't drive a car...so I have a bike...saves my parents gas when I need to go somewhere!


----------



## cdrake261

Yellow ford focus


----------



## jcuneo27

Chronos said:


> Our current stable consists of:
> 
> Epsom Green Range Rover (weekend/hiking/climbing toy)
> Light Grey Cadillac SRX (family hauler)
> Porsche Carrera (weekend/track toy)





WOW, AMAZING!


----------



## ArgenteumTelum

'98 Toyota 4Runner 177,000 miles, reliable as all get-out. My first one had 150,000 before I parted with it.

AT


----------



## CasperChua80

2005 Jaguar XJR


----------



## Focusman

AZPops said:


> Here's our ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... "American Coach Eagle" ... She's a 40 footer, one kitchen slide, pushed by a rear Cummins 325hp diesel, full air ride and brakes that has a ABS system, 22" Alcoa aluminum wheels, 100gl fresh water holding tank, two roof top Coleman AC units, "soild wood" cabinetry though out the interior, full queen bed, corning counter tops, ceramic tiled floor, full tub and shower, rear camera, detectors/sensors that let me know if I'm getting too close to anything, two TV's, one heck of an remote controlled *spot light* at the front of her roof, ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... a 7500 watt water cooled diesel Onan Generator on a electric slide (for servicing) located where most of your engines are in your car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She carries everything including two dogs and Pops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... our Jeep to get us around when we're on Contract!


Nice car:wave:


----------



## AZPops

Focusman said:


> Nice car:wave:




Thanks, she dosen't go too fast, but she get's us where we need to go! ... LOL Actually if the roads clear in AZ, she loves being at 75 mph (only if the road's clear), but would love it even better if I kept her at 80 mph!


----------



## Rudy222

1996 Subaru Impreza with only 240,000 miles. Great car when living in the mountains!


----------



## Elmie

2011 335d

Chipped and puts out around 340hp and 500ft/lbs


----------



## GulfCoastToad

Z71 Silverado. Gets me where I wanna go with no complaints.


----------



## gadget_lover

bitslammer said:


> Unless it's very cold, wet, or I need more cargo space I ride one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2002 1500cc Kawasaki Vulcan Mean Streak
> 1972 Honda CB 350 (350cc of course)



I love the way you have color co-ordinated your bikes, 30 years apart. My 72 cb350 was only 325 CC. I always felt a little cheated.

Daniel


----------



## glendayle

My current sleeper. 1999 Buick Regal GS. It's a grandpa car, but is supercharged and I've done a few other things to make her a little bit faster than stock.






Just sold my truck about 2 months ago, but this is what it was. Currently looking for it's replacement.






And my motorcycle. Used to have a 2002 Mean Streak in Orange, but I sold it and picked up the 07 Special Edition a few years ago. Got less than 2000 miles on it and is for sale, so if interested PM me.





the new one.


----------



## Toohotruk

Nice old Chevy! '85?


----------



## glendayle

Yeah, 85, and the paint was phenomenal. The guy I bought it off of originally worked at a body/paint shop so the body/paint was immaculate. When I was selling it, everyone that came and looked at it said, "I've gone and looked at a dozen trucks that claimed to have great paint, but upon close inspection it was not that great. The body/paint is extremely clean on this truck." I'm not an auto-body guy, but one guy was explaining to me the body repair in the commonly rusted corners and commenting how the guy that repaired it did it the best way and not short-cutted like so many usually do. It was sad to see it go, but I wanted to lower it and I decided the cost to lower and buy new wheels/tires would be too expensive. Instead I decided to sell it and just buy something closer to what fits my needs. Looking for a 99+ with the 5.3, but if I find another clean 70s/80s I may pick that up as well.

Here is a pic to show how straight it was.


----------



## H-Man

I drive a 1988 Chevy R20 suburban. It has some battle scars from a previous driver, but it gets the job done (although the chipped and tuned 454, courtesy of my uncle when he owned it, does suck down fuel.)


----------



## Unicorn

2002 Jetta with the 2 liter 4 cylinder. Not the fastest or most powerful car... only about 115 BHP, so maybe 85ish WHP, but it gets me around with decent mileage.


----------



## Toohotruk

glendayle said:


> Yeah, 85, and the paint was phenomenal. The guy I bought it off of originally worked at a body/paint shop so the body/paint was immaculate. When I was selling it, everyone that came and looked at it said, "I've gone and looked at a dozen trucks that claimed to have great paint, but upon close inspection it was not that great. The body/paint is extremely clean on this truck." I'm not an auto-body guy, but one guy was explaining to me the body repair in the commonly rusted corners and commenting how the guy that repaired it did it the best way and not short-cutted like so many usually do. It was sad to see it go, but I wanted to lower it and I decided the cost to lower and buy new wheels/tires would be too expensive. Instead I decided to sell it and just buy something closer to what fits my needs. Looking for a 99+ with the 5.3, but if I find another clean 70s/80s I may pick that up as well.
> 
> Here is a pic to show how straight it was....



Sweet truck! Too bad you had to sell it.


----------



## gregorma

2009 Toyota Camry Le Dark Grey Metallic. Want to get a new F150 Super Crew though.


----------



## kaiser37

Well here goes my first post! But I figured I would comment on another hobby that I enjoy. Cars! 

I drive a 2008 VW .:R32







And for the light part of this post, my car has pretty nice HID's.


----------



## Amandous

I love to drive 4 wheeler
I have a 1999 Jeep Cherokee, it's not good for gas mileage , but it's a lot of fun.

Workout San Diego


----------



## predator86

06 Nissan Xterra X


----------



## LED foot

Hi :wave: I'm new here but have (along with reading posts about flashlights until my eyes fall out) have really enjoyed reading this thread :thumbsup: .

There are some pretty eccentric rides on here ... so I should fit right in :devil: . My current ride (although if you see me around town here in Michigan, it will likley be with the top down):












... my old ride:






... my even older ride:


----------



## Klusner

*What Do You Drive ?*

Gas prices have been really out of access and the petrol was also very terrible to bear.So i am thinking to buy bicycle too .Just wait i will be with you in few days.


----------



## 5.0Trunk

I currently drive a 06 Xterra, 07 Malibu, and a new toy, 11 Mustang 5.0 which is now outfitted with a Whipple SC. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toohotruk

It would be fun to have that new Pony! :naughty:


----------



## Chiraag G

I am alternating between the family Astra and Focus at the moment, and actually looking after an IS200 for my fiancé's cousin... I've sold the fun cars I had, but here they are....:

*Nissan Primera 2.0 eGT* - My first car, and the one I miss the most. Got totalled by an idiot who didn't stop for the traffic light like the rest of us:






*BMW E30 325is *- Started as a 318is, but had a 2.5 litre 6 pot engine conversion. Yum:


----------



## cehowardGS

I am 71, and this is just my commuter...  an no, I don't go fast on the street..

07 GSX R1000






I go fast on this.. 
My WERA/CCS race weapon.. 
06 Honda 600rr..







when I carve the mountains, I use this..
03 Honda RC51, not for everyone...





My Ford F150 and racebike trailer.. Old men do go fast.. 







This rig has hit 95 mph with 2 racebikes inside. The F150 is stone stock!!


----------



## glendayle

Finally replaced my truck a week ago. 98 Silverado Z71 extended cab 4x4. 75k original miles.


----------



## Nitroz

DIΩDΣ;3730070 said:


> Thats a full load of black locust in the bed, probably 4,000-5,000 pounds easy, plus the trailer.
> 
> People think I am crazy driving my 350 everywhere - I have an 80mi round trip to work. Right now the gas savings of a smaller car just doesnt outweigh the cost of the car and I would loose my 'ready for anything' kind of ability. Plus most small cars that get good mpg are FWD and a PITA to work on, so I'll stick to my trucks that are tough as nails and I can fix just about anything that could go wrong, and it can haul or tow just about anyhting I could want. Oh we also have a Lexus, but I really could care less about it so wont even post about it



Nice Cub Cadet! They don't make lawn tractors like that anymore.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

cehowardGS said:


> I am 71, and this is just my commuter...  an no, I don't go fast on the street..
> 
> 07 GSX R1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I go fast on this..
> My WERA/CCS race weapon..
> 06 Honda 600rr..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I carve the mountains, I use this..
> 03 Honda RC51, not for everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Ford F150 and racebike trailer.. Old men do go fast..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This rig has hit 95 mph with 2 racebikes inside. The F150 is stone stock!!





DUDE! I don't have that in me at 51! Ever race in Texas?


----------



## cehowardGS

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> DUDE! I don't have that in me at 51! Ever race in Texas?



Nope.. Only east coast..Mainly around Summit Point Raceway in W. VA. Did a race school at Daytona when I was 66 years old, did another one at Virgina International Raceway in VA, started racing when I was 67.

You can do it, all you need is desire!!


----------



## Toohotruk

cehowardGS said:


> ...You can do it, all you need is desire!!



And a lack of fear of pain helps as well...I don't get over bumps and bruises as easily as I did when I was younger. :duh2:


----------



## mohanjude

Looking at your wheels makes me even more sad...

This was my pride and joy until I rolled it on the Motorway during bad weather.... Look away if you don't want to see a mangled wreck.


----------



## tjswarbrick

'06 C230 daily, and '66 Mustang when the sun calls my name. Both red.


----------



## cehowardGS

Toohotruk said:


> *And a lack of fear of pain helps as well*...I don't get over bumps and bruises as easily as I did when I was younger. :duh2:



Wrong!  When it comes to be timid, from 1 to 10, with 10 being the most timid, I am at least a 20!! No kiddin.. Desire is the key.. I should teach a school on this!!  Desire, makes one learning curve very, very fast..

Back on topic, some of my cars..  Only drive 2 seaters with stick shifts..

1985 Madza GSLSE, Mindtrain full exhaust, Tokico Adjustable shocks/struts all around, ST sway bars, no cats, 






1988 Madza Turbo II, Tokico shocks/struts all around, RB full exaust, no cats,


----------



## Jrubin

cehowardGS said:


> I am 71, and this is just my commuter...  an no, I don't go fast on the street..
> 
> My Ford F150 and racebike trailer.. Old men do go fast..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This rig has hit 95 mph with 2 racebikes inside. The F150 is stone stock!!



That truck is awesome. i would go for that anyday


----------



## Fast LT1

Don't have photos right now, but i own
1996 Impala SS- 130k miles, daily driver 21MPG highway 
1995 Impala SS- 130k miles, Autocross car
1969 Hurst Olds- Under restoration
1968 Oldsmobile 442- Soon to be under restoration


----------



## FullAuto

Here is my 1987 Buick Grand National and the 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 tow pig.


----------



## fisk-king

I luv Grand Nationals!! Nice ride.




FullAuto said:


> Here is my 1987 Buick Grand National and the 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 tow pig.


----------



## Monocrom

FullAuto said:


> Here is my 1987 Buick Grand National and the 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 tow pig.



Last of the true muscle cars. Born after its time. But what a fantastic ride.


----------



## Novaflash

2004 F-150. First new truck I have ever owned. Really Built Ford Tough.


----------



## TEEJ

2001 Xterra - Modified


----------



## cehowardGS

TEEJ said:


> 2001 Xterra - Modified




*Dat is de chit!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scott011422

2005 F150.


----------



## Toohotruk

Good looking Ford...much better than the newer body style.


----------



## dazarooney

I drive a Honda Civic but would like to get something different.


----------



## booky

7th gen Honda Accord.

Upgraded stock headlight bulbs with some Silverstar Ultras.


----------



## Dr Evil

I have a 2009 Mazda 6i Touring and 1997 F150 XLT. I'll post some other pictures of the truck once the website they're on works.

The truck:
teal
reg. cab
flareside
4wd
4.6L
crap-o-matic
no lift
headers with custom dual exhaust

I'll probably be trading it in for a 2003 or 2004 of the same body style later this year. I want extended cab with 2wd. Hopefully I can find one with the 4.6 and manual transmission.

The car:
Sangria Red with black interior
Moonroof & Bose package
Convenience Package
Manual Transmission
2.5L
20% tint


----------



## LIGAF

well i'm gonna catch flack from some 'green-minded' members here hehe...but i simply refuse to drive anything made after 1969 or so...hard to keep the tank full [92-93 octane premium only] in my rides living on disability but the blast i have drivin' 'em is worth the lack of $ for everything else...hope i got this photo posting right...

first my hopped-up, stripped down '79 sporty...pic taken back in 1986 in va beach while doing a stint for uncle sam...only photo i have of it, taken right after i snapped the chhain doin' one wheelie too many hehe...the mill was stroked to almost 74ci [1200cc] and it had 2" shortie drag pipes/no mufflers....that's a garter from a cute friendly stripper at a local strip joint wrapped around my right handlebar, for luck... };-> 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



fast forward to 1996 and my 1936 studebaker dictator coupe, rodded...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



now to 2004 and my '68 cutlass daily beater while it was still nice...photo taken about a year after i bought it...i beat the hell out of it and had a blast doin' it but finally blew up its 350 mill in 2005 while at w.o.t. on a freeway...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



new mill in my daily driver circa early 2005, a hopped-up 455 bored 0.40 over with torker 2 intake, 870 cfm holley carb, msd pro-billet distributor, hooker super comp headers, blahblah...it already had th400 tranny and a 10 bolt rear [3.73 gears] with 'eaton' 8.5" posi unit...the car did mid 12 seconds in 1/4 w/street tires but barrely 5 mpg if i stood on the go pedal a bit hehe...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



a few years ago in front of my apt...much beaten up cutlass now but still badass and fast with that torque monster mill under its hood...fiinally sold it for the price of the motor only in november 2011....it started too have problems w/overheating, et al and i just couldn't afford to redo evverything nor drive it as a daily driver reliably...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
:devil:
haven't replaced it with another daily beater yet...likely it'll be an early '60 caddy coupe or something from the '50s...



pickin' up my stude after some extensive mods at the famous 'radir wheels' farm a couple years back...

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



my '36 stude at the 'radir wheels' farm cruise-in in november 2011


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



another shot of my stude as above...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



and my newest ride...full kustom '60 fairlane with extensive mods...extended fins, rear roofline moved forward nearly a foot, etc., etc...bought it in october '11 from a legendary artist/tattoist/kustomizer [dennis mcphail] and beatnik cc member [like hhetfield from metallica] on the contemporary custom scene...photo taken straight off the rig after it was unloaded as delivered from kansas...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



another shot of my fairlane about half hour later in front of my pad...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



here's a pic of the fairlane from a january 2010 full feature/photo spread in rod & custom mag...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



it also hadd a photo spread/feature article in 'kustom illustrated' and 'traditional rod & kulture' mags in 2010...here's a cover of 'tr&k' mag...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
:naughty:



sadly, on december 3rd as i was parked around madison square garden in nyc, some dumb broad drivin' a tour bus swiped iit and rripped it open like a can of sardines, damaging suspension and structurally...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




the morning after...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
:scowl:


----------



## Toohotruk

Wow! Nice collection of rides over the years! Those last couple of pics made me sick though...I can only imagine how you felt when it happened. :shakehead

:welcome:


----------



## LIGAF

Toohotruk said:


> Wow! Nice collection of rides over the years! Those last couple of pics made me sick though...I can only imagine how you felt when it happened. :shakehead
> 
> :welcome:



thanks for the welcome man...
:wave:
there was a bunch of other rides of course before and after the sporty - several rice rockets and a norton commando, a '74 pontiac ventura [my first 4 wheels], 75 chevy laguna s3, a few impalas/caprice classics from early '70s, '78 olds toronado, 77 chrysler newport, 79 lincoln mark v c/s, a couple of vans, et al...most modified radically or at least mildly for more balls..but either i have no pix of them or i just don't feel too nostalgic about them hehe...since early '90s i only dig u.s. made rides with v8s made before '69 or so and drive no other...

aye, i was devastated about the fairlane...there's actually a lot more damage than apparent on the pix...here's the full story how it happened:
http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?p=7209094#post7209094
i pipe in with the explanation around the page 7 of that thread [post# 124 i think]...but the fairlane shall be completely rebuilt to as before condition by the original builder/kustomizer, jeff myers...
:thumbsup:


----------



## 87james

cool jeep, it would be a little bit more perfect when adding some equipment on the top.


----------



## flashflood

My wife crazy.


----------



## Monocrom

flashflood said:


> My wife crazy.



No, no . . . It has to be something that quietly puts up with your nonsense. (LOL)


----------



## Toohotruk

LIGAF said:


> ...aye, i was devastated about the fairlane...there's actually a lot more damage than apparent on the pix...here's the full story how it happened:
> http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?p=7209094#post7209094
> i pipe in with the explanation around the page 7 of that thread [post# 124 i think]...but the fairlane shall be completely rebuilt to as before condition by the original builder/kustomizer, jeff myers...
> :thumbsup:



Man, that really was a horrible ordeal! I hope everything turns out right for both you and the ride. 

You'll have to post the results here when it gets done.


----------



## 87james

I like the sharp red which looks really cool under the sunshine, just like the ironman.by the way, who did the carwash, quite a professional !


----------



## Monocrom

Had to mention this here:

Picked up my car from the collision shop earlier this morning. Minor fender-bender that took place back on my Birthday just over a month ago. Not happy with how Geico is handling the investigation. So not happy that I'm switching insurance companies soon. 

The collision shop could have been a bit more professional. But the main thing is . . . _My sweet ride looks good as new!

_

So happy to have my ride back! If any of you guys are over by NYC or certain parts of Long Island, and you see a silver V6 Mazda6 with a rear-spoiler and silver side molding; wave! That's literally going to be me behind the driver's seat.

(Hadn't planned on it, but yeah; my ride is THAT rare.)


----------



## 87james

that's definitely a iron monster! I like your car! I'm sure you and your car, you two must have lots of unforgetable experience! and I think adding some lights on the top might better and more convenient.


----------



## TKC

*I drive a '12 Chevy Tahoe, 4x4, LT, in Graystone Metallic.*


----------



## whateatsrabbits

2010 vw golf 2.5liter I5 5 speed manuel. my first brand new car. and what a great car.


----------



## Toohotruk

Here's my new 2011 Ford Ranger...I bought it a couple of weeks ago, and just got around to snapping a pic last weekend. I got one of the last ones...too bad they discontinued the Ranger (in the USA at least), they're good little trucks.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

I don't drive.. but my Dad drives a 1999 Subaru Forester,and Mom's car is a 2009 Toyota Prius.


----------



## FlatlandBusa

Foreground 2008 Hayabusa, Background 2001 Explorer...


----------



## ffemt6263

2001.5 audi s4 full stage 3 
2010 toyota tundra rock warrior 
And the 2006 triumph speed 4 wheelie beast is in the garage behind them...also all black 😊
Edit: heres a pic including the bike.


----------



## Max_Power

Last Saturday I traded in my 2008 BMW 750i and leased a 2012 Nissan Leaf. It's a great car - so far I am not missing the BMW, and that's saying something - I really liked that car. 

Now I have a use for the extra 10 kWh per day that my new solar panels are generating beyond my household usage. At 4.5 miles/kWh, that's 45 miles a day of free fuel. 
In the short, dark days of winter I'll be paying the power company under 10 cents/kWh, which is $1 per 45 miles, versus $13 in gas for the 15 mpg BMW. Gas savings alone will pay the lease!

I can reach anywhere in a 30 mile radius without worrying about getting home. Work is 5 miles away, no sweat. This weekend I will try some driving in the hills and a stop at Stanford mall to check out the public chargers. There's a quick charger there (charges a dead battery to 80% in under 30 minutes), but I don't have the card to activate it yet. Portola Valley library has some nice free 240V chargers as well.

Interesting owner-based website for the leaf:
http://www.mynissanleaf.com

Great listing of places to get a charge:
http://www.plugshare.com/


----------



## Glock 22

Same here!



flashflood said:


> My wife crazy.





But back to the subject I drive a 2008 Ford Ranger Sport 4x4. I bought new and I only got 31K on it.
I bought my wife a 2011 Chevrolet Cruze 1LT. Awesome gas mileage.


----------



## TedTheLed

..a 1996 subaru legacy.. only 90000 miles on it.. its in the shop now, getting a new gasket so it doesnt leak oil..
I need the all wheel drive to get up my driveway some (rainy) days..
..rats regularly build nests in the engine, theres NO insulation left on the hood..


----------



## walterr839

2002 BMW M3 109K
94 888 SPO LTD


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I've been enjoying this 91 Deville for 15 years, only 108,500 miles on it. 






My wife, our two boys, and I were rear-ended May 2012. The other driver was drinking beer. :sigh: Insurance company totaled the car. 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

We just tri....








Oh, wrong photo ....







... tripped 9K miles on our 09' Jeep last week!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Nice home away from home Pops! :thumbsup: 

€hance


----------



## litzerski

I sold my car a few years ago...just motorcycles for me. '06 Honda VFR800 and '11 Yamaha FZ8


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


> We just tri....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wrong photo ....



That's horrible! Absolutely horrible! I can't believe what I'm looking at at! . . . That moose is drinking and driving. There's no excuse for that.


----------



## cland72

1989 GMC Jimmy

Before & after winch/bumper install.


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Nice home away from home Pops! :thumbsup:
> 
> €hance




Thanks Chance!


----------



## Max_Power

cland72 said:


> 1989 GMC Jimmy
> 
> Before & after winch/bumper install.



Your license plate is blocking one of your headlights. I bet that you normally don't have it on the front at all. 

That's a nice off-road rig!


----------



## iapyx

Since a week I don't drive a Volvo anymore but a Saab 93 2.0t 
Planning to make a few photos of it this weekend.

Ha, found this photo I made with my mobile phone and just sent it to photobucket:


----------



## d13avo

I drive this most days











Every now and then I'll ride this


----------



## rioimmagina

Since a year I drive this:




I don't see many european cars here on cpf, so i want to introduce this nice Renault Megane RS: it's a 2L four cylinders, twin scroll turbo installed on a hot hatch body. 6 gears manual shift. Traction avant with lsd differential and cup frame. Brembo brakes, hard suspension set up and Recaro bucket seats. 235-45-18 Michelin Pilot Cup chewy tires. There is a cool monitor in the dashboard telling every kind of info regarding engine's working, with the possibility of changing the dynamic response including power and throttle. 265ps, 0-100km/h in 6 sec, top speed 250km/h. Little less than 8' lap time at the Nordschleife (with a real pilot behind the wheel, of course).
I never had the occasion to ride it in a circuit, unfortunately, but I would love to. On the street is funny and rapid. There is a bit of lag before the turbo gets in, giving an old school turbo feeling. But then it's brutal, with the wheels pulling convulsely left and right the steering due to the lsd action, while the turbo whistles and the dash blips for the shift timing. Excellent cornering too. You can push and it's reactive but solid. Forgives a lot and it makes easy to go fast in full control. Braking is plenty. 
Cool car.


----------

